# The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century



## georgephillip (Jul 16, 2012)

"Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.

"When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.

"Shamir was not a great thinker. In his teens he joined the right-wing Zionist youth organization of Vladimir Jabotinsky in Poland, and since then he did not change his world-view one iota. In this respect he was absolutely immovable. 

"*He wanted a Jewish state in all of the historical country. Period. No nonsense about Arabs and such."*

Shame the old terrorist didn't live long enough to see it.
Perhaps Ehud and Bibi will?

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> 
> "When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.
> 
> ...


I thought this would be a thread about Donald Trump. What a bummer.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 16, 2012)

I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...

Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> 
> "When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.
> 
> ...


*Most successful ASSHOLE of the USMB has spoken*


----------



## fairandbalanced (Jul 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> 
> Perhaps you should check Roudy's posts about Israel's contributions and there might be a cure for someone who is torn between a dick and something else.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2012)

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century 

Yasser. Stole billions and died of AIDS.
Surprisingly, he didn't get it from screwing over the "Palestinians".


----------



## Lipush (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> 
> "When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.
> 
> ...



Screw Bin Laden. Shamir was the real problem


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> ...


"He wanted a Jewish state in all of the historical country. Period. No nonsense about Arabs and such."

Was Yitzhak an asshole for lying to the rest of the world about Israel's real intentions in Palestine?

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

fairandbalanced said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century
> 
> Yasser. Stole billions and died of AIDS.
> Surprisingly, he didn't get it from screwing over the "Palestinians".


Yasser died from polonium poisoning thanks to another prominent Israeli terrorist, and your good bud, Ariel Sharon. How's that old war whore doing these days?

*"For me, there was no surprise*. From the very first day, I was convinced that Yasser Arafat had been poisoned by Ariel Sharon. I even wrote about it several times.

"It was a simple logical conclusion.

"First, a thorough medical examination in the French military hospital where he died did not find any cause for his sudden collapse and death. No traces of any life-threatening disease were found.

"The rumors distributed by the Israeli propaganda machine that Arafat had AIDS were blatant lies. They were a continuation of the rumors spread by the same machine that he was gay &#8211; all part of the relentless demonization of the Palestinian leader, which went on daily for decades."

If you didn't have lies, what would you write about?

Poisoning Arafat » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> ...


*Compared to Adolph and Avraham...*

"In the summer of 1940 the Irgun split. One of the commanders, Avraham Stern, founded the organization known to the British as the 'Stern Gang'. (Eventually it was called LEHI, acronym for Fighters for the Freedom of Israel.)

"Stern was a logical person. *The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine*. The enemy was the British Empire. *The enemy of my enemy is my friend*. 

"Therefore we must cooperate with the Nazis. 

"He sent several emissaries to contact the Germans. Some were intercepted by the British, the others were ignored by the Nazis.

"I could not accept this atrocious logic and did not join, though the temptation was there. Shamir did."

*What would you've done?*

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Lipush (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Pre 1948 the Britians oppressed the Jews of Israel. It is only natural they wanted the people out of our homeland. However, they didn't cooperate with the Nazi, and those who were, were arrested.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 17, 2012)

George has a lot of seething anger in connection with Jews and Israel but I think the trophy prize awarded for the most successful terrorist has to go the fortunately deceased Arafat. 

He effectively assembled a terrorist syndicate that raked in billions of dollars, substantial portions of which made Arafat and a select few of his cronies wealthy men.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


What are the borders of your "homeland?"
Why are Jews unique among all the world's displaced people in that they are entitled to land their ancestors conquered thousands of years ago?
Are you really that arrogant...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What do borders and tenure have to do with the thread subject. You're just being provocative and wifty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century
> ...



Yasser died from taking it up the ass.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century
> ...


Time to renew, George.

http://www.easycartsecure.com/CounterPunch/Donations.html


----------



## ima (Jul 17, 2012)

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th/21st Century: without a shadow of a doubt, GW Bush. He bagged 2 whole countries and killed how many hundreds of thousands? And then destroyed the US economy.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> fairandbalanced said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hebrews murdered the Canaanites, Moses, except for the children they gang raped.
I'm sure you take a lot of pride in that.
What makes Jews entitled to land their ancestors murdered and pillaged for?
Even someone as blind as you must have noticed how the Balfour Declaration occurred at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its fleets.
What does that tell you about the "little, loyal Jewish Ulster?"
In short, Mo...you are just not that fucking special.
You're merely pliable in the hands of Great Powers.

BTW, Mo, the Persians, Greeks, and Italians didn't cut and run when the Romans, Muslims, and Christians came to visit.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That's how your soul-mate Ken Lay died?
Sure hope you're OK...

"... there were plenty of people who aimed at killing him and had the means to do so. *The most obvious one was our prime minister, Ariel Sharon*. He had even talked about Arafat having no insurance policy' in 2004."

How's the syphilis insurance working for Ari, btw?

Poisoning Arafat » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You might be surprised by the range of opinions on CP, Hoss:

"*Is Global Warming a Sin*?
by ALEXANDER COCKBURN

"In a couple of hundred years, historians will be comparing the frenzies over our supposed human contribution to global warming to the tumults at the latter end of the tenth century as the Christian millennium approached. 

"Then, as now, the doomsters identified human sinfulness as the propulsive factor in the planet&#8217;s rapid downward slide."

Is Global Warming a Sin? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hebrews murdered the Canaanites, Moses, except for the children they gang raped.
> I'm sure you take a lot of pride in that.
> What makes Jews entitled to land their ancestors murdered and pillaged for?
> Even someone as blind as you must have noticed how the Balfour Declaration occurred at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its fleets.
> ...


What's yer point, Mo?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


We'll have to figure out a way to move the sun further from the earth. That'll take care of it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

ima said:


> The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th/21st Century: without a shadow of a doubt, GW Bush. He bagged 2 whole countries and killed how many hundreds of thousands? And then destroyed the US economy.


Dubya's got my vote.
Now, how do we get him and Dick in a courtroom before they die or move to France?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hebrews murdered the Canaanites, Moses, except for the children they gang raped.
> I'm sure you take a lot of pride in that.
> What makes Jews entitled to land their ancestors murdered and pillaged for?
> Even someone as blind as you must have noticed how the Balfour Declaration occurred at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its fleets.
> ...


Cut and run?  Persians, Greeks, Romans were invaded just like the Israelites we're invaded by the Romans. Stop vomiting anti semtic garbage from piece of shit Nazi sites (like yourself). The one race / tribe the Canaanites mixed with, were the Hebrews, you fucking idiot. Go back to school, and start at third grade, where you left off.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canaan
Canaan in the Hebrew Bible

Canaan and the Canaanites are mentioned some 160 times in the Hebrew Bible, mostly in the Pentateuch and the books of Joshua and Judges.[30] Canaan first appears as one of Noah's grandsons, cursed with perpetual slavery because his father Ham had "looked upon" the drunk and naked Noah; God later promises Canaan's land to Abraham and eventually delivers it to the Israelites.[30] The Biblical history has become increasingly problematic as the archaeological and textual evidence supports the idea that the early Israelites were in fact themselves Canaanites.[30]


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hebrews murdered the Canaanites, Moses, except for the children they gang raped.
> ...


The Jews have less right to Judea and Samaria than the Cherokee to Georgia?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> 
> "When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.
> 
> ...


How about Uncle Joe? Estimates 3-60 million killed.Scroll down to #5, Calculating The Number Of Victims.

Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th/21st Century: without a shadow of a doubt, GW Bush. He bagged 2 whole countries and killed how many hundreds of thousands? And then destroyed the US economy.
> ...


That same courtroom will have a long line of Muslim / Arab leaders all the way into the sidewalk.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> ...


Don't talk facts with these scumbags. They wouldn't now a fact if it hits them in the head with it.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Judeah of Samaria of Ancient Israel?  The Jews have no right to it?  Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th/21st Century: without a shadow of a doubt, GW Bush. He bagged 2 whole countries and killed how many hundreds of thousands? And then destroyed the US economy.
> ...


Didn't you know, Abdul?  Imbeciles and criminals votes don't count.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


At least he died doing what he loved.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hebrews murdered the Canaanites, Moses, except for the children they gang raped.
> ...


Why do you suppose we don't hear too much about the Persian, Greek, and Roman diaspora? Maybe because they've lived continuously for thousands of years on the lands they occupy today in spite of repeated invasions. The only reason the Jewish State exists today is because great Western Powers, i.e., England and the US, wanted a base for their empires.

I'm not sure how you're defining "mixed", Mo. but it looks to me like a lot of Canaanites were systematically exterminated or enslaved by the godly Hebrews:

"The conquest begins in Canaan with Jericho, followed by Ai (central Canaan), after which Joshua builds an altar to Yahweh at Mt Ebal (northern Canaan) and renews the Covenant. (The covenant ceremony has elements of a divine land-grant ceremony, similar to ceremonies known from Mesopotamia).[10]

"The narrative now switches to the south. The Gibeonites trick the Israelites into entering into an alliance with them by saying they are not Canaanites; this prevents the Israelites from exterminating them, but they are enslaved instead"

Book of Joshua - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Are you sad Yasser didn't touch you?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


"The modern trade is as fantastical as the medieval one. There is still zero empirical evidence that anthropogenic production of CO2 is making any measurable contribution to the worlds present warming trend. 

"The greenhouse fearmongers rely entirely on unverified, crudely oversimplified computer models to finger mankinds sinful contribution. Devoid of any sustaining scientific basis, carbon trafficking is powered by guilt, credulity, cynicism and greed, just like the old indulgences, though at least the latter produced beautiful monuments. 

"By the sixteenth century, long after the world had sailed safely through the end of the first millennium, Pope Leo X financed the reconstruction of St. Peters Basilica by offering a 'plenary' indulgence, guaranteed to release a soul from purgatory."

Is Global Warming a Sin? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Cockburn is a voice in the (lefty) wilderness on this one, Hoss.
He repeatedly makes the claim that planetary CO2 emissions didn't decrease during the Great Depression...I don't really know what to think...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> ...


"successful (comparative more successful, superlative most successful)
Resulting in success; assuring, or promotive of, success; *accomplishing what was proposed*; having the desired effect; *prosperous; fortunate; happy*

Uncle Joe is way out in front when it comes to killing, Hoss.
I'm not sure Russia can match Israel in accomplishing what was proposed, however.

successful - Wiktionary


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


The sooner the better.
There's no shortage of war criminals in every state and among every nationality.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Back in the 60s and 70s there was a lot of stuff about the world going into another Ice Age. For a few years the proponents of this were as fanatical as Al Gore and his minions today. Forty years from now it will be about another Great Flood.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope the polar bears are ready...


----------



## Hollie (Jul 17, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I guess I would have preferred Arafat having had an instant in time to see the business end of a Hellfire missile coming at him at near the speed of sound... with a big yellow smiley face painted on the nose of the missile.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2012)

Hollie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Not a smiley face, a big Star of David!


----------



## ima (Jul 18, 2012)

GW Bush, because he got away with it. Stalin was found out and died in disgrace.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 18, 2012)

GW Bush killed millions like some of the tyrants and genocidal maniacs?  Fucking illiterate idiot.


----------



## ima (Jul 18, 2012)

Roudy said:


> GW Bush killed millions like some of the tyrants and genocidal maniacs?  Fucking illiterate idiot.



It's not how many you killed, but whether you got away with it. GW got away with it.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> 
> "When I (Uri Avnery) described him on TV as '*the most successful terrorist of the 20th century*', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description.
> 
> ...



i think both shamir and stern were true believers in something that shouldn't have been believed in, and you can call them a lot of things, but i am not sure "terrorist" is an applicable term.

look, he was fighting for the liberty of his people in a very difficult time and just because they (irgun and lehi) as well armed as the british is no reason to call them "terrorist" for his actions of those times. that is a word that has to be used with a helluva lot of forethought, caution, and consideration.

"terrorist" is a word used by the haves to condemn the have nots, to make them less than human.

that being said, i think a lot of common ordinary jews bought a bill of goods from the british and the world zionist poo-bahs. the brits wanted to get rid of the trouble making jews and the jews knew that if they made trouble the brits would send them off to some proised land.

very bad idea, on both parts...and here we are.

let me add a bit of a disclaimer too...the above does not mean i condone in any way atrocities and war crimes committed by any militant organisation or group, to include state armies. the deir yassin massacre and the irgun's and jew's policy towards the arabs was unconscionable. the king david hotel was a legitimate target, as are all political, economic, and military targets.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 18, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > GW Bush killed millions like some of the tyrants and genocidal maniacs?  Fucking illiterate idiot.
> ...


Really?  It's not?  Did you just come up this this standard on your own, or while you were on all fours at the mosque?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Ah Shadap!  you don't know what your talking about. Jews maintained a presence throughout all this time. They defended Hebron against the Crusaders six hundred years ago, and Israel and Jerusalem have been part of Judaism and Jewish prayers for thousands of years. The land certainly does not belong to a bunch of invading Arab Muslim savages, in fact Arabs NEVER OWNED "PALESTINE" FOR THE LAST 700 YEARS.


----------



## Jos (Jul 18, 2012)

> The Exodus
> 
> Although slavery afforded the Jews a life of relative comfort, it would never raise the value of the Jewish people to the level they desired. So Jewish instigators Moses and Aaron negotiated with Pharaoh to leave Egypt with its plentiful food, and wander through the desert for 40 years. Initially Pharaoh was reluctant to relinquish his hold on the Jew community, but after a few of Aaron's cheap magic tricks (including rubber snakes in a can, red dye in a river, and conjuring thousands of amphibians and insects on a whim), Pharaoh readily agreed. The harsh conditions of the desert claimed an entire generation, somewhat successfully increasing the value of Jews as a commodity. During a heat and dehydration-induced fever, Moses had a final flash of brilliance. He decided the Jews would be even more valuable if they were perceived to come from an exotic foreign land. He concocted a back story about a Jewish homeland, called it Israel and renamed the Jews Israelites.
> 
> Aaron, on the other hand, went in a different direction. How better to thin out their numbers than to piss off Yahweh? To that end, he collected all the jewelry the Jews had managed to earn during their time as slaves, melted it down and fashioned it into an idol sure to upset Yahweh: a statue of Yahweh's mother-in-law. Yahweh spoke to Moses and suggested murdering a significant portion of Jews as punishment. Moses and Aaron immediately saw the wisdom in this opportunity and killed a third of the Jewish population; then they had a nice nosh and contemplated what to do next.


Jew - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 18, 2012)

Jos said:


> > The Exodus
> >
> > Although slavery afforded the Jews a life of relative comfort, it would never raise the value of the Jewish people to the level they desired. So Jewish instigators Moses and Aaron negotiated with Pharaoh to leave Egypt with its plentiful food, and wander through the desert for 40 years. Initially Pharaoh was reluctant to relinquish his hold on the Jew community, but after a few of Aaron's cheap magic tricks (including rubber snakes in a can, red dye in a river, and conjuring thousands of amphibians and insects on a whim), Pharaoh readily agreed. The harsh conditions of the desert claimed an entire generation, somewhat successfully increasing the value of Jews as a commodity. During a heat and dehydration-induced fever, Moses had a final flash of brilliance. He decided the Jews would be even more valuable if they were perceived to come from an exotic foreign land. He concocted a back story about a Jewish homeland, called it Israel and renamed the Jews Israelites.
> >
> ...


You copied this stuff from the Koran?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 18, 2012)

Jos said:


> > The Exodus
> >
> > Although slavery afforded the Jews a life of relative comfort, it would never raise the value of the Jewish people to the level they desired. So Jewish instigators Moses and Aaron negotiated with Pharaoh to leave Egypt with its plentiful food, and wander through the desert for 40 years. Initially Pharaoh was reluctant to relinquish his hold on the Jew community, but after a few of Aaron's cheap magic tricks (including rubber snakes in a can, red dye in a river, and conjuring thousands of amphibians and insects on a whim), Pharaoh readily agreed. The harsh conditions of the desert claimed an entire generation, somewhat successfully increasing the value of Jews as a commodity. During a heat and dehydration-induced fever, Moses had a final flash of brilliance. He decided the Jews would be even more valuable if they were perceived to come from an exotic foreign land. He concocted a back story about a Jewish homeland, called it Israel and renamed the Jews Israelites.
> >
> ...


You have gone waaaay to far this time...Moooooser!

*"You have two cows: Capitalism..."*

"*Traditional Capitalism*

"You have two cows. You sell one, and buy a bull. Your herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.

"*Enron Capitalism*

"You have two cows. You sell three of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all four cows back, with a tax exemption for five cows. 

"The milk rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to a Cayman Island company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who sells the rights to all seven cows back to your listed company. 

"The annual report says the company owns eight cows, with an option on one more. *Sell one cow to buy a new president of the United States, leaving you with nine cows*. No balance sheet provided with the release. The public buys your bull."

Ken Lay...still groovy as a grape... yet still dead!
Mooooove over Karl Roooove...

You have two cows/31 - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 18, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the Great of the Nation in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.
> ...


If we start with the US Department of Defense definition of "terrorism", it's pretty hard to justify most of the actions of all empires and a majority of nation states: 

"The Department of Defense Dictionary of Military Terms defines terrorism as:

"The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological."

Unlawful violence or the threat of violence as a means to intimidate governments or societies in pursuit of political, religious, ideological (economic) goals seems older than the golden calf. Maybe that's because all governments serve the interests of their richest citizens first?

U.S. Department of Defense Definition of Terrorism


----------



## hjmick (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> 
> Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Of course you were you fucking dipshit...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 18, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*'Think it's time to lighten up on the kosher kool-aid?*

*"Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine* since four thousand years before Christ... Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa. 

"The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., *and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon &#8211; a period of about 80 years*.

"The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar. *By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem*, and Christianity was the dominant religion. 

"The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches. *The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine*, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders."

US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak

Fast-forward to 1948 when one-third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish State on the majority by force of arms. Why do you suppose the western powers (read UK and US ) acting through the UN didn't call for free elections in Palestine? 

Were they afraid the possibility of a Semitic federation might cut into arms sales, or maybe they thought it would not be as easy to control the flow of Semitic oil without Zionist partners in Israel?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



i'm a vet and all, but why in the world would i use the department of defense's definition or let them define the terms. a lot of times things are just about the terms and some terms i don't use. language is an important part of a struggle. i don't call the H blocks..."Her Majesty's Prison Maze". i dont call al quds..."jerusalem". i don't call al khalil... "hebron"...and i do not use the word "terrorist", except in very rare circumstance because it is invariably used by the "haves" to demonise the "have nots"...and that, at the time, was shamir, or the jews of the period. (abd again, i am not defending them.)

no bigs...just pointing it out...i know a lot of people who worked very hard to get that term eliminated from the media in the '70s and '80s. it was being applied to a particular people. they could be called successul in that end. it is just a bad word, in my opinion.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 18, 2012)

hjmick said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> ...


*"Cheney was a prominent member of the National Energy Policy Development Group* (NEPDG),[83] commonly known as the Energy task force, which comprised energy industry representatives, *including several Enron executives*. After the Enron scandal, the Bush administration was accused of improper political and business ties. 

"In July 2003, the Supreme Court ruled that the US Department of Commerce must disclose NEPDG documents, containing references to companies that had made agreements with the previous Iraqi government to extract Iraq's petroleum."

"Beginning in 2003, Cheney's staff opted not to file required reports with the National Archives and Records Administration office charged with assuring that the executive branch protects classified information, nor did it allow inspection of its record keeping."

*You like Dick?*

Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names_


Forget it gents, our honorable georgephillip has, most probably, learned that the navy spent $26 per gallon and the air force - $59 per gallon of bio-fuel, totaling $639,000 and $12 mln. respectively, that seeking consolation at the counterpunch was due.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No, I'm not particularly fond of Mr. Cheney, but neither do I think he is a terrorist. Nor do I think he is evil.

Hell, I don't even believe you think that.

I do believe, however, that you think that...







Hyperbole is the greatest thing ever...


----------



## Roudy (Jul 19, 2012)

http://bible.cc/numbers/13-17.htm

Joshua 16:10,13 And they drave not out the Canaanites that dwelt in Gezer: but the Canaanites dwell among the Ephraimites unto this day, and serve under tribute. &#8230; 13 Yet it came to pass, when the children of Israel were waxen strong, that they put the Canaanites to tribute; but did not utterly drive them out.

After Israel was settled in Canaan they began to intermarry with the Canaanites: Even Solomon the king took many Canaanite wives.
1 Kings 11:7-8 Then did Solomon build an high place for Chemosh, the abomination of Moab, in the hill that is before Jerusalem, and for Molech, the abomination of the children of Ammon. And likewise did he for all his strange wives.*

The Israelites continued to marry Canaanite women, even after they were taken captive to Babylon.

Ezra 10:2 And Shechaniah the son of Jehiel, one of the sons of Elam, answered and said unto Ezra, We have trespassed against our God, and have taken strange wives of the people of the land: yet now there is hope in Israel concerning this thing.

Ezra 10:10-11 And Ezra the priest stood up, and said unto them, Ye have transgressed, and have taken strange wives, to increase the trespass of Israel. Now therefore make confession unto the LORD God of your fathers, and do his pleasure: and separate yourselves from the people of the land, and from the strange wives.

Ezra 10:44 All these had taken strange wives: and some of them had wives by whom they had children.

Nehemiah 13:3 Now it came to pass, when they had heard the law, that they separated from Israel all the mixed multitude.

Nehemiah 13:27 Shall we then hearken unto you to do all this great evil, to transgress against our God in marrying strange wives?


----------



## ima (Jul 19, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Numbers 13:17 When Moses sent them to explore Canaan, he said, "Go up through the Negev and on into the hill country.
> 
> Joshua 16:10,13 And they drave not out the Canaanites that dwelt in Gezer: but the Canaanites dwell among the Ephraimites unto this day, and serve under tribute.  13 Yet it came to pass, when the children of Israel were waxen strong, that they put the Canaanites to tribute; but did not utterly drive them out.
> 
> ...


Gimme a fucking break!!!! Using the bible to prove facts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 19, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Numbers 13:17 When Moses sent them to explore Canaan, he said, "Go up through the Negev and on into the hill country.
> ...



Where is the comic book that proves the "Palestinians" exist?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jul 19, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



most of that very small group of indigenous jews who maintained that presence in al quds also didn't want the european zionists moving in either.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 19, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> _most of that very small group of indigenous jews who maintained that presence in al quds also didn't want the european zionists moving in either._


And then major arab immigrants started colonizing the real estate.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 20, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names_
> ...


*Maybe Dick needs a bio-fueled heart?*

"Cheney's long histories of cardiovascular disease and periodic need for urgent health care raised questions of whether he was medically fit to serve in public office.[152] Having smoked up to three or more packs of cigarettes for nearly 20 years,[153] Cheney sustained the first of five heart attacks in 1978, at age 37."

Think of all the relatively innocent human beings who might still be alive if the old war whore had succumbed in '78.

Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 20, 2012)

hjmick said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


*Maybe you're giving me too much credit?*

Dick is a terrorist, imho, because of his behind the scenes role in the murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of millions of Iraqi civilians.

His evil credentials are established by the fact he was still receiving a "deferred retirement benefit" from Halliburton, an annual stipend with six zeroes to the left of the decimal point, while he was part of the Executive Branch.

And the fact he never risked his own life in Vietnam defending the country that's made him filthy rich pretty much proves his cowardice, was well.

Hopefully, some day an administration that's neither Republican nor Democrat will come to DC, and war criminals from Cheney to Carter will draw their last miserable breaths in Federal prison.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget it gents, our honorable georgephillip has, most probably, learned that the navy spent $26 per gallon and the air force - $59 per gallon of bio-fuel, totaling $639,000 and $12 mln. respectively, that seeking consolation at the counterpunch was due.
> ...


Who cares as long it's paid for through Obama taxes. Heh


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Dick is a terrorist, imho, because of his behind the scenes role in the murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of millions of Iraqi civilians._


Pass the tinfoil.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Numbers 13:17 When Moses sent them to explore Canaan, he said, "Go up through the Negev and on into the hill country.
> 
> Joshua 16:10,13 And they drave not out the Canaanites that dwelt in Gezer: but the Canaanites dwell among the Ephraimites unto this day, and serve under tribute. &#8230; 13 Yet it came to pass, when the children of Israel were waxen strong, that they put the Canaanites to tribute; but did not utterly drive them out.
> 
> ...


*Are you saying all non-Jewish wives are strange?*
(If so, that goes a long way in explaining my ex...)

This is why some of us question what makes Jews so fucking special?
I'm not saying Jews don't produce exceptional minds like Einstein and Chomsky more frequently than other "races."
I am saying genius isn't entitled to special treatment before the law.
(And you're not entitled to Area C either!)


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 20, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Dick is a terrorist, imho, because of his behind the scenes role in the murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of millions of Iraqi civilians._
> ...


"Nearly 100,000 refugees have returned since 2008, *out of more than two million who left* since the invasion, according to the Iraqi government and the United Nations  high commissioner for refugees.

"But as they return, pulled by improved security in Iraq or pushed by a lack of work abroad, many are finding that their homeland is still not ready &#8212; their houses are gone or occupied, their neighborhoods unsafe, their opportunities minimal.

"In a recent survey  by the United Nations refugee office, 61 percent of those who returned to Baghdad said they regretted coming back, most saying they did not feel safe. The majority, 87 percent, said they could not make enough money here to support their families. 

"*Applications for asylum in Syria have risen more than 50 percent since May (2010)."*

How much tinfoil does it take for Syria to look better than your local hang-out?
Have you seriously considered spending July 4th in Damascus, drivel?
Pass the Kevlar. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/27/world/middleeast/27refugees.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Dick is a terrorist, imho, because of his behind the scenes role in the murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of millions of Iraqi civilians._
> ...


Great answer.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 20, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Al quds?  What the fuck is Al quds? Oh sorry that's another made up name for Jerusalem, along with your stupid allegations. You see the name Falastine or Palestine or Al quds are not in the Koran. Now why is it that the Koran, the Muslim holy book, which if you look at it as a historical document dated 1400 years ago, gives Israel to the Jews, and there is no mention of a Palestine or Palestinian people...NOT A PEEP?!


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Yitzhak Shamir



The fake, illegitimate regime of thugs and murderers that is iran's current cancerous regime is the most successful terrorist entity of the last 1,000 years.

Death to iran, to syria, russia, china, cuba, n korea and all illegal, fake regimes like them - and their supporters.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jul 20, 2012)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



LOLOL...well, yes. human beings do tend to make up names for things...haberdashery...onomatopoeia...thong panties...hydrochorothiazide...peanut butter cookie. i mean, men must have made up dozens of names for a woman's mammaries alone. if however, you prefer vulgar grunting, perhaps one of your cohorts can help accomodate you by pointing you in the right direction.

gigantorinis, by the way, as they are understood and appreciated in little italy.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 21, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Yitzhak Shamir
> ...


When are you and your fake .50 cal leaving for Damascus?
Maybe you can talk Dick and Dubya into going along?
Maybe not.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _How much tinfoil does it take for Syria to look better than your local hang-out? Have you seriously considered spending July 4th in Damascus, drivel? Pass the Kevlar._


As long as my hummvee's exhaust smells like McDonald's, yeah! Pass the burgers.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> When are you and your fake .50 cal leaving for Damascus?
> Maybe you can talk Dick and Dubya into going along? Maybe not.



Why would I need to leave for damascus, scumbag?  Could you even find it on a map?  I can, you weak fucking chimp.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


The STD has made its way into your brain.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2012)

"Stern was a logical person. The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine. The enemy was the British Empire. *The enemy of my enemy is my friend*.

"Therefore we must cooperate with the Nazis. 

"He sent several emissaries to contact the Germans. Some were intercepted by the British, the others were ignored by the Nazis.

"I could not accept this atrocious logic and did not join, though the temptation was there. Shamir did.

"He was caught and imprisoned (*unlike Stern himself, who was caught and shot on the spot*). Within a short time, virtually all the members of the organization were killed or arrested. 

"The group ceased to exist  until Shamir and a colleague,  Eliahu Giladi, broke out. The two acted together and brought LEHI to life again. *One day Shamir had Giladi tried and shot*.

"Giladi was not accused of treason, but, on the contrary  of excessive zeal. He made plans for revolutionary actions, such as killing David Ben-Gurion and the entire Zionist leadership. 

"Shamir decided that his adventurous nature endangered the organization and that he must be removed. *Afterwards Shamir named his daughter Gilada*.

"Many years later I asked him which historical personality he admired most. He answered without hesitation: *Lenin*. I understood that he admired him because Lenin ruthlessly followed the maxim '*the end justifies the means*'.

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Stern was a logical person. The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine. The enemy was the British Empire. *The enemy of my enemy is my friend*.
> 
> "Therefore we must cooperate with the Nazis.
> 
> ...


Wow where did you get this shit from?  www.Website-For-IslamoNazi-Morons.com?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Stern was a logical person. The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine. The enemy was the British Empire. *The enemy of my enemy is my friend*.
> ...


"*Uri Avnery* (Hebrew: &#1488;&#1493;&#1512;&#1497; &#1488;&#1489;&#1504;&#1512;&#1497;*, also transliterated Uri Avneri, born 10 September 1923) is an Israeli writer and founder of the Gush Shalom peace movement.

"A member of the Irgun as a teenager, Avnery sat in the Knesset from 1965&#8211;74 and 1979&#8211;81.[1] He was also the owner of HaOlam HaZeh, an Israeli news magazine, from 1950 until it closed in 1993.

"He is famous for crossing the lines during the Siege of Beirut to meet Yassir Arafat on 3 July 1982, the first time the Palestinian leader ever met with an Israeli. Avnery is the author of several books about the Israeli-Palestinian." 

Wow...where do you get your information?
Ha$bara Are U$?
Got your Wiki handy?

Uri Avnery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jul 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


In other words, same shit authors from same shit websites, regurgitated lies, over and over.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you anti-Semitic?

"In 2005, (Avnery) was voted the 128th-greatest Israeli of all time, in a poll by the Israeli news website Ynet to determine whom the general public considered the 200 Greatest Israelis."

Uri Avnery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Uri Avnery ..._


One of the coolest jokes here!


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 25, 2012)

Where's "here", drivel?

Area C?

How much land/water did you coolly steal from your neighbors today?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Uri Avneri is a marxist nut-----who writes  in order to be invited to supper        His stuff is designed to be provocative        Facts do not matter         If you read several of his articles-----you could write as he does-------SIMPLY TRY TO TITTILATE PEOPLE            He donates his crap to Haaretz----    His meeting with arafart was a publicity stunt      Keep in mind----the man does not have a job


----------



## Jos (Jul 25, 2012)

Notice the old goat does not address any of the points raised, maybe she doesnt even notice them as in her mind israel can do no wrong, all she brings is Ad-Hominems


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 25, 2012)

Jos said:


> Notice the old goat does not address any of the points raised, maybe she doesnt even notice them as in her mind israel can do no wrong, all she brings is Ad-Hominems


What do you suppose she's afraid of?
History, maybe...

"There were two good reasons why the Jews should follow such a (transfer) policy. First, the problem of harbouring within the Jewish State a large and disaffected Arab population had always troubled them. 

*"They wanted an exclusively Jewish state*, and the presence of such a population that could never be assimilated, that would always resent its inferior position under Jewish rule and stretch a hand across so many frontiers to its Arab cousins in the surrounding countries, would not only detract from the Jewishness of Israel, but also constitute a danger to its existence. 

"*Secondly, the Israelis wanted to open the doors of Palestine to unrestricted Jewish immigration*. 

"Obviously, the fewer Arabs there were in the country the more room there would be for Jewish immigrants. If the Arabs could be driven out of the land in the course of the fighting, the Jews would have their homes, their lands, whole villages and towns, without even having to purchase them."

Causes of the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jos said:


> Notice the old goat does not address any of the points raised, maybe she doesnt even notice them as in her mind israel can do no wrong, all she brings is Ad-Hominems



  To what  "FACT"  do you allude  ?     The  "FACT"  that shamir was the world's most successful terrorist?      Even ROBIN HOOD was more of a success in the terrorism business than was SHAMIR      How does one measure the success of a terrorist?     was your hero Osama a SUCCESS?      how about the rapist pig of arabia?


----------



## Lipush (Jul 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Are you anti-Semitic?
> 
> "In 2005, (Avnery) was voted the 128th-greatest Israeli of all time, in a poll by the Israeli news website Ynet to determine whom the general public considered the 200 Greatest Israelis."
> 
> Uri Avnery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Uri Avnery is from the Radical Left Israeli wing.

Leftists are morons who suffer serious mental illness, and their sayings are not to be taken seriously.

Case closed.

Next time, please, quote people who can be considered normal by the Jewish camp.


----------



## editec (Jul 26, 2012)

OBVIOUSLY the most successful terrorist is the one whose name none of us know.

Extra credit to that terrorist if his reputation is that of a peacemaker, too.

Even MORE extra credit if even his  (or her) co-terrorists don't really know what his (or her) ultimate agenda really is.


----------



## ima (Jul 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the old goat does not address any of the points raised, maybe she doesnt even notice them as in her mind israel can do no wrong, all she brings is Ad-Hominems
> ...



Osama: he helped hold off the second most powerful army (at the time), Russia, for 10 years while getting help from the US/CIA, then he masterminds one of the most masterful attacks ever, 9/11, then he drags the world best army into a fight (the US), holds them to a standstill for ten years while increasing the production of heroin, then when he gets tired of the whole thing, gets the Navy Seals to come and pick him up and whisk him away to some cushy American witness protection program. Sweet. And no matter what side you're on, you have to admit the guy's got it goin' on!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2012)

Most successful terrorist was Adolph Hitler


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hitler had helpers...*

"In the summer of 1940 the Irgun split. One of the commanders, Avraham Stern, founded the organization known to the British as the 'Stern Gang'. (Eventually it was called LEHI, acronym for Fighters for the Freedom of Israel.)

"Stern was a logical person. The aim was to set up a Jewish state in all of Palestine. The enemy was the British Empire. The enemy of my enemy is my friend. Therefore we must cooperate with the Nazis. He sent several emissaries to contact the Germans. Some were intercepted by the British, the others were ignored by the Nazis."

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2012)

you should learn some history-----Jews have been making deals with oppressive rulers for thousands of years     An interesting look back of  history of making deals with filth can be started   with the PIG CONSTANTINE      and his nazi filth which was later incorportated into the Jusdinian code and forms the basis for much of the FILTH for the next  1700 years   ----from the FIRST REICH   Constantine      to the SECOND REICH  --Charlemagne     to the  THIRD REICH   Adolf Hitler.        The interesting reaility is that the vile filth of Constantine   froms the basis of ------THE INQUISITION,   THE CAPITULARY FILTH OF CHARLEMAGNE,     THE FILTH OF SHARIAH and DHIMMIA     and    THE NAZI FILTH MANIFESTED IN THE NUREMBURG LAWS          In all cases jews made deals to escape the genocide embodied in the laws created in the Holy roman empire----first, second and third reichs -----and in the caliphates        Comically-----the jhadists and reichists like to refer to those deals as  "help"    or  "cooperation"      or even in the case of the jihadist pigs     "a recognition of right to rule"      I am always amazed at such stupidity------but somehow it clings to the simple minded


----------



## ima (Jul 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you should learn some history-----Jews have been making deals with oppressive rulers for thousands of years     An interesting look back of  history of making deals with filth can be started   with the PIG CONSTANTINE      and his nazi filth which was later incorportated into the Jusdinian code and forms the basis for much of the FILTH for the next  1700 years   ----from the FIRST REICH   Constantine      to the SECOND REICH  --Charlemagne     to the  THIRD REICH   Adolf Hitler.        The interesting reaility is that the vile filth of Constantine   froms the basis of ------THE INQUISITION,   THE CAPITULARY FILTH OF CHARLEMAGNE,     THE FILTH OF SHARIAH and DHIMMIA     and    THE NAZI FILTH MANIFESTED IN THE NUREMBURG LAWS          In all cases jews made deals to escape the genocide embodied in the laws created in the Holy roman empire----first, second and third reichs -----and in the caliphates        Comically-----the jhadists and reichists like to refer to those deals as  "help"    or  "cooperation"      or even in the case of the jihadist pigs     "a recognition of right to rule"      I am always amazed at such stupidity------but somehow it clings to the simple minded



If that's the history of Jews, maybe it's time to start to try to get along with others?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you should learn some history-----Jews have been making deals with oppressive rulers for thousands of years     An interesting look back of  history of making deals with filth can be started   with the PIG CONSTANTINE      and his nazi filth which was later incorportated into the Jusdinian code and forms the basis for much of the FILTH for the next  1700 years   ----from the FIRST REICH   Constantine      to the SECOND REICH  --Charlemagne     to the  THIRD REICH   Adolf Hitler.        The interesting reaility is that the vile filth of Constantine   froms the basis of ------THE INQUISITION,   THE CAPITULARY FILTH OF CHARLEMAGNE,     THE FILTH OF SHARIAH and DHIMMIA     and    THE NAZI FILTH MANIFESTED IN THE NUREMBURG LAWS          In all cases jews made deals to escape the genocide embodied in the laws created in the Holy roman empire----first, second and third reichs -----and in the caliphates        Comically-----the jhadists and reichists like to refer to those deals as  "help"    or  "cooperation"      or even in the case of the jihadist pigs     "a recognition of right to rule"      I am always amazed at such stupidity------but somehow it clings to
> ...





very good-----you have the mindset of the mafia------ you make an offer that  "CANNOT BE REFUSED"     I am not at all surprised----filth was, is and will always be  FILTH


----------



## ima (Jul 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There's an old saying: If you want Chinese food, go to a Chinese restaurant.
Translated for Jews: If you want to live in constant war with arabs, move to the Middle East.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

"Once I(Uri Avnery) decided to stage a small demonstration in the Knesset. I wore under my jacket a t-shirt saying '*Peace is better than a Greater Israel*'. During the plenary session I took the jacket off. After some minutes of shock, an usher asked me politely to see the chairman in his office. 

"Shamir received me with a big smile and said: 'Uri, where would we be if every member did something like that? Now that you have made your point, would you please put your jacket on again?' Which I did, of course."

Of course there are others who believe Greater Israel is worth World War III.

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Once I(Uri Avnery) decided to stage a small demonstration in the Knesset. I wore under my jacket a t-shirt saying '*Peace is better than a Greater Israel*'. During the plenary session I took the jacket off. After some minutes of shock, an usher asked me politely to see the chairman in his office. "Shamir received me with a big smile and said: 'Uri, where would we be if every member did something like that? Now that you have made your point, would you please put your jacket on again?' Which I did, of course."_


Whatta coward!


georgephillip said:


> _Of course there are others who believe Greater Israel is worth World War III._


Driiivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Once I(Uri Avnery) decided to stage a small demonstration in the Knesset. I wore under my jacket a t-shirt saying '*Peace is better than a Greater Israel*'. During the plenary session I took the jacket off. After some minutes of shock, an usher asked me politely to see the chairman in his office. "Shamir received me with a big smile and said: 'Uri, where would we be if every member did something like that? Now that you have made your point, would you please put your jacket on again?' Which I did, of course."_
> ...


*What's your choice, drivel, World War III or Greater Israel?*


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

*Should we ask Jonathon?*

"Jonathan Jay Pollard (born August 7, 1954, Galveston, Texas) worked as an American civilian intelligence analyst before being convicted of spying for Israel. He received a life sentence in 1987."

Jonathan Pollard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Should we ask Jonathon?_


Funny drivel.


georgephillip said:


> _"Jonathan Jay Pollard (born August 7, 1954, Galveston, Texas) worked as an American civilian intelligence analyst before being convicted of spying for Israel. He received a life sentence in 1987."_


Keeping secrets from friends is bad. Bth., when are we discussing life rafts and unmarked planes?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Should we ask Jonathon?_
> ...


When Bibi and Mitt discuss the annual FBI tome "called *'Foreign Economic Collection and Industrial Espionage*.' The 2005 report, for example, states:

    &#8220;'*Israel has an active program to gather proprietary information within the United States*. These collection activities are primarily directed at *obtaining information on military systems* and advanced computing applications that can be used in Israel&#8217;s sizable armaments industry.'&#8221;?

Phil Giraldi Spills Beans on Israeli Espionage in America | Veterans Today

*With "friends" like Israel, who needs Jihad?*


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So, when is america sharing? Heh.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


When Israel starts sending 8 million $/day to US taxpayers.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You pay taxes out of your cardboard box?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2012)

*With (counterfeit) food stamps, fool.*


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 31, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Ah, not sharing doesn't pay. Bth., since when has a chinese taxpayer become a "us taxpayer"?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 31, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _With (counterfeit) food stamps, fool._


Cool! How's the printing volume going?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


China funds the US occupation of Afghanistan and the US funds Israel's occupation of Palestine.
It's a cool, capitalist kinda thing.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Chinese capitalists? Since when, Chairman Mao?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2012)

"In the late 1970s, the Chinese leadership of *Deng Xiaoping* abandoned Maoist-style planned collectivist economics, and *embraced market-oriented reforms*..."

Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Cool. A proverbial alleged "us taxpayer" had evaporated.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2012)

At least among the richest 400 US taxpayers.
Shot any of your neighbors' kids for throwing rocks today?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _At least among the richest 400 US taxpayers. Shot any of your neighbors' kids for throwing rocks today?_


Hilarious protodrivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _At least among the richest 400 US taxpayers. Shot any of your neighbors' kids for throwing rocks today?_
> ...


Mention that to Gabby Giffords on her next visit...

"In the past 10 years Israeli forces have killed at least 255 Palestinian minors by fire to the head, and the number may actually be greater, since in many instances the specific bodily location of the lethal trauma is unlisted. In addition, this statistic does not include the many more Palestinian youngsters shot in the head by Israeli soldiers who survived, in one form or another."

Now, drivel some more about "human shields" instead of illegal occupation$.

Shot in the Head » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Was she throwing rocks?


georgephillip said:


> _"In the past 10 years Israeli forces have killed at least 255 Palestinian minors by fire to the head, and the number may actually be greater, since in many instances the specific bodily location of the lethal trauma is unlisted._


Velly convenient.


georgephillip said:


> _In addition, this statistic does not include the many more Palestinian youngsters shot in the head by Israeli soldiers who survived, in one form or another."_


Shapeshifting, indeed.


georgephillip said:


> _Now, drivel some more about "human shields" instead of illegal occupation$._


Indeed, we've been neglecting talking about all those illegal arab settlers and their occupations.


georgephillip said:


> _Shot in the Head » Counterpunch_


It does look like shot in the head, indeed.


----------



## ima (Aug 2, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Communists are the ultimate capitalists, all the wealth is concentrated not in the hands of the 1%, but more like in the hands of the 0.01%. Pure capitalist geniuses those fucking commies are.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ima said:


> _Communists are the ultimate capitalists, all the wealth is concentrated not in the hands of the 1%, but more like in the hands of the 0.01%. Pure capitalist geniuses those fucking commies are._


But our honorable georgephilip is like pisspoor, or so we get from his posts. How come?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Hilarious protodrivel.[/size][/font][/QUOTE]_Mention that to Gabby Giffords on her next visit..._[/quote]Was she throwing rocks?

Not so much anymore, drivel.
She might be having trouble distinguishing a rock from AIPAC.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > _Communists are the ultimate capitalists, all the wealth is concentrated not in the hands of the 1%, but more like in the hands of the 0.01%. Pure capitalist geniuses those fucking commies are._
> ...


*He's not a good communist or a very good shot?*

"A 2009 article in the UK Telegraph entitled '*Bullets in the brain, shrapnel in the spine*: the terrible injuries suffered by children of Gaza,' investigated a situation in which doctors at a hospital near Gaza were 'almost overwhelmed by the number of Palestinian children needing treatment for bullet wounds to their heads.'

"The article began: 'On just one day last week staff at the El-Arish hospital in Sinai were called to perform sophisticated CAT brain scans on a nine-year-old, two 10-year-olds and a 14-year-old ? each of whom had a bullet still lodged in their brain, after coming under fire during the Israeli ground assault on Gaza.

"Asked about the nature of these shootings, a physician replied:

'I cant precisely decide whether these children are being shot at as a target, but in some cases the bullet comes from the front of the head and goes towards the back, so I think the gun has been directly pointed at the child.'"  

Shot in the Head » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*Surely, heroic Jews would not be using children for target practice?*


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


_Mention that to Gabby Giffords on her next visit..._[/quote]_Was she throwing rocks?Not so much anymore, drivel.She might be having trouble distinguishing a rock from AIPAC._[/QUOTE]Mangled drivel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


We aren't talking booze here.


georgephillip said:


> _"A 2009 article in the UK Telegraph entitled 'Bullets in the brain, shrapnel in the spine: the terrible injuries suffered by children of Gaza,' investigated a situation in which doctors at a hospital near Gaza were 'almost overwhelmed by the number of Palestinian children needing treatment for bullet wounds to their heads.'_


Why do palistanians hate their children so much?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


_Was she throwing rocks?Not so much anymore, drivel.She might be having trouble distinguishing a rock from AIPAC._[/QUOTE]Mangled drivel.[/QUOTE]
Matches some Jews mangled sense of morality.
Do you support killing children for land and water?

"In the past 10 years *Israeli forces have killed at least 255 Palestinian minors* by fire to the head, and the number may actually be greater, since in many instances the specific bodily location of the lethal trauma is unlisted..." 

Of course, not all Jews are hired killers without consciences:

"Israeli soldiers in a group called '*Breaking the Silence*' have provided chilling testimonies about Israeli military culture; the titles alone tell a great deal. Following are a few:

&#8220;'The battalion commander ordered us to shoot anyone trying to remove the bodies', 'The commander of the navy commandos put the muzzle of the rifle into the man&#8217;s mouth', 'They told us to shoot at anybody moving in the street', *You can do whatever you feel like, nobody is going to question it.*'&#8221;

Anymore kewl questions, drivel?

Shot in the Head » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*Ask AIPAC. (and Gabby)*

"Ironically, the American Congresswoman recently so tragically shot in the head has been extremely close to the Israel lobby, which has played a critical role in enabling the tragedies sketched above. The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) works year after year to ensure that the approximately *$7-8 million per day of American tax to Israel* /13/ keeps flowing regardless of how many civilians its troops kill."

Shot in the Head » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Anymore kewl questions, drivel?_


Of course. Did that Cockburn cockroach die of going total bonkers?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) works year after year to ensure that the approximately $7-8 million per day of American tax to Israel /13/ keeps flowing regardless of how many civilians its troops kill."_


Drivel. All the barkers, barking up wrong trees, are thereby advised to learn that the us military aid is part of the Camp David treaty between Israel and Egypt, with the latter getting its share too. Barkers, go bark up Carter.


----------



## Douger (Aug 3, 2012)

I was thinking...................


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Anymore kewl questions, drivel?_
> ...


Cancer, actually, after a two year battle he kept from public view and during which he missed only one deadline and spent a month in Damascus. Ever wonder where "Beat the Devil" came from, drivel? I'm glad you didn't ask:

"Like every other journalist in town, I was a regular reader of Alex&#8217;s irresistible, hilarious, brilliant, biased 'Press Clips' column in the Village Voice when, in 1984, it was announced that he had been suspended for accepting a $10,000 grant from an outfit called the Institute for Arab Studies to write a book about Israel&#8217;s invasion of Lebanon, without informing his editor.

"It seemed to me at the time that if Alex had been awarded a Guggenheim and not mentioned it, nobody would have objected, so he was being punished for what was an ideological crime. After consulting with The Nation&#8217;s Andrew Kopkind (an old buddy of Alex&#8217;s), I decided to convert Alex&#8217;s suspension into a departure and offered him a column in The Nation. 

"And so '*Beat the Devil*'&#8212;named after the novel by his father, Claud Cockburn, that was the basis for the cult 1953 movie&#8212;was born."

Alexander Cockburn: He Beat the Devil | The Nation

Care to link to any of your Syrian sources?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) works year after year to ensure that the approximately $7-8 million per day of American tax to Israel /13/ keeps flowing regardless of how many civilians its troops kill."_
> ...


"*It is not important what the Gentiles say, what matters is what Jews do.*"
Which kosher barker offered up that advice long before Camp David?
One of your rancid, racist founders, maybe...

"During the 1948 war, Ben-Gurion's view was that '*To the Arabs of the Land of Israel only one function remains -- to run away.*' 

"The words reflected traditional Zionist attitudes. Chaim Weizmann, the first President of Israel and the most revered Zionist figure, observed casually that the British had informed him that in Palestine '*there are a few hundred thousand Negroes, but that is a matter of no significance.*' 

"Weizmann had in turn informed Lord Balfour after World War I that '*the issue known as the Arab problem* in Palestine will be of merely local character and, in effect, anyone cognizant of the situation does not consider it a highly significant factor.' 

"*Hence displacement of the Arabs* "

Racists have been barking since the beginning of the Jewish State.

Middle East Diplomacy: Continuities and Changes, by Noam Chomsky


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So, it wasn't a texting bus driver, and the cockroach being late for his next satanist convention when he burned his last one.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


A spirit of independence, indeed. Cool.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


"One of Alexander Cockburn&#8217;s specialties was attacking people just after they had died (presumably to keep obituary writers honest, but also to thumb his nose at a sentimental convention of the establishment press). So as a tribute on hearing of his death, I thought I&#8217;d inventory his problematic qualities..."

Satanist? I think you're confusing Alex with Ariel, drivel.
Is that old war whore dead yet?
Why not...is Satan a sissy?

Alexander Cockburn: He Beat the Devil | The Nation


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


And eff'im.


georgephillip said:


> _Satanist? I think you're confusing Alex with Ariel, drivel.Is that old war whore dead yet?Why not...is Satan a sissy?_


Skool drivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2012)

"Ehnic cleansing in Palestine began with the idea that Palestinian Arabs would never consent to giving up lands for European Jews to settle on after World War II. 2

"From the outset, Israels first leader, David Ben-Gurion, made clear the intentions of Israels Zionist movement when he said in 1937: 'We must expel Arabs and take their place. But one needs an opportune moment for making it happen, such as war.' 3

"Once the plan was in place, Ben-Gurion admitted: 'Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country.' 3

"After the 1947 war was over, Ben-Gurion declared:'The Arabs of the land of Israel have only one function left to them-to run away.' 3 This has effectively been the policy of Zionist Israel to present day."

itISapartheid.org


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"From the outset, Israels first leader, David Ben-Gurion, made clear the intentions of Israels Zionist movement when he said in 1937: 'We must expel Arabs and take their place. But one needs an opportune moment for making it happen, such as war.'_


Did Chomsky made it all up by himself?


georgephillip said:


> _"After the 1947 war was over, Ben-Gurion declared:'The Arabs of the land of Israel have only one function left to them-to run away.'_


So, where did he say that? Hehe


georgephillip said:


> _itisapartheid_


A dumpster-divers' delight.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 4, 2012)

In Leah Shamir's autobiography, she said her husband, the little Gargoyle, was in Dallas at the time of the JFK murder. 

He was one of "the Israeli reporters" with Jack Rubenstein at the Dallas jail the night before JFK was "eliminated".


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have a link for Yitzhak's widow's name?
Here's what Wiki says:

"In 1935, Shamir migrated to Palestine, where he worked in an accountant's office.[2] His parents and two sisters died during the Holocaust. 

"*His father was stoned to death just outside his birthplace in Ruzhany by Poles who had been his childhood friends*, after he had escaped from a German train transporting Jews to the death camps.[5][6] 

"His mother and a sister died in the camps and another sister was shot dead...[7]" 

"He later adopted as his surname the name he used on a forged underground identity card, Shamir. He told his wife this was because Shamir means a thorn that stabs and a rock that can cut steel.[9].

"*In 1944 he married Shlomit*,[10] whom he met in a detention camp, and she too migrated to Mandate Palestine from Bulgaria by boat in 1941 and was sent to prison because she entered the territory illegally. 

"They had two children, Yair and Gilada.[11] Shulamit died on July 29, 2011"

Yitzhak Shamir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Cuban Missile Crisis may have scared JFK and Khrushchev into turning away from the Cold War.
If so, proponents of Greater Israel like Shamir would have felt threatened.
Follow the $...


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> In Leah Shamir's autobiography, she said her husband, the little Gargoyle, was in Dallas at the time of the JFK murder.
> 
> He was one of "the Israeli reporters" with Jack Rubenstein at the Dallas jail the night before JFK was "eliminated".


I guess everyone has their pet theories.  If you speak to some Italians/Sicilians, they will remind you that the mob went to JFK's father and said that if JFK doesn't pursue the mob, they will help him get his son elected.  We all know how vigorously JFK's brother Robert went after the mob.   This sounds more logical to me that it was a mob hit, but of course the anti-Semites/anti-Israel gang will disagree.  Perhaps they should take it up with some Italians/Sicilians who have nothing against the Jews.



jt2


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Do you have a link for Yitzhak's widow's name?
> Here's what Wiki says:
> 
> "In 1935, Shamir migrated to Palestine, where he worked in an accountant's office.[2] His parents and two sisters died during the Holocaust.
> ...



Wrong gargoyle- Yitzhak RABIN.

Shamir was involved,, too:
Yitzhak Shamir - A long-time Mossad officer (based largely at the Mossad's chief European office in Paris), Shamir headed the Mossad's assassination squad at the time of the JFK assassination. A former French intelligence officer has charged that Shamir himself arranged the hiring of JFK's actual assassins through a close ally in French intelligence. ("Final Judgement" by M.C. Piper)


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

Ruby paid off a colored employee and said: "You had better get it all tonight, because I won't be around."  Ruby then went to the Police station on Friday night, the 22nd, posed as a writer or interpreter for Jewish newspaper people, and on the 3rd floor of the police department tried to kill Oswald but could not get the opportunity.(Verified by HUDKINS, reporter of the Houston Post.) The wife of Yitzhak Rabin, Leah Rabin, revealed in a biography, that Rabin was in Dallas when Kennedy was assassinated. There is little doubt that Ruby was connected to Rabin and Israel during those moments he was seeking to kill Oswald. "Yes, Rabin could have been one of the "journalists," writes Jewish author BARRY CHAMISH.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")

Can anyone imagine if this were common knowledge?


----------



## ima (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> 
> Can anyone imagine if this were common knowledge?



He was a Christian so he meant that his and others' support of Israel was going to cause Armageddon to happen in the Middle East so that Jesus can come back. 
Everyone knows that! Sheesh!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> 
> Can anyone imagine if this were common knowledge?


Those who control the past control the future; those who control the present control the past. Orwell, I believe, said words to that effect, and it's pretty clear how much of their history most Americans are ignorant of particularly with regard to Israel.

Here's one example from Gore Vidal on the origin of the Jewish state:

"Sometime in the late 1950s, that world-class gossip and occasional historian, John F. Kennedy, told me how, in 1948, Harry S. Truman had been pretty much abandoned by everyone when he came to run for president. Then an American Zionist brought him two million dollars in cash, in a suitcase, aboard his whistle-stop campaign train. 'That's why our recognition of Israel was rushed through so fast.'"

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years

The Kennedy assassination, Israel's attack on the USS Liberty, (911?) and who knows what's coming in Iran might convince more Americans to pay attention to their present and past...


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

ima said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> ...


Do you have a link for Ruby's religiosity?
He seems to have served more secular masters...

"Following Ruby's March 1964 conviction for murder with malice, Ruby's lawyers, led by Sam Houston Clinton, appealed to the Texas Court of Criminal Appeals, the highest criminal court in Texas. 

"Ruby's lawyers argued that he could not have received a fair trial in the city of Dallas because of the excessive publicity surrounding the case. 

"A year after his conviction, in March 1965, Ruby conducted a brief televised news conference in which he stated: 'Everything pertaining to what's happening has never come to the surface. The world will never know the true facts of what occurred, my motives. 

"'The people who had so much to gain, and had such an ulterior motive for putting me in the position I'm in, will never let the true facts come above board to the world.' 

"When asked by a reporter, 'Are these people in very high positions Jack?', he responded 'Yes.'"

Jack Ruby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> 
> Can anyone imagine if this were common knowledge?


Do you believe everything you read in the newspapers, Virtual E-man?  Meanwhile, I think I will go with the explanation that the Mob did it in retaliation for Robert Kenedy going vigorously after the Mob after his father had promised that the Mob would be left alone.  Are you trying to figure out a way to claim that the assassination of Robert Kennedy was a Mossad hit, and that they convinced Sirhan Sirhan to shoot him?



jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> ...


Why would RFK be obligated to follow through on his father's promises?
Maybe JFK was assassinated because he "betrayed" the military/industrial/congressional entitlement complex?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...


This forum is rife with conspiracy theories. I don't subscribe to them.


----------



## ima (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > MrAlwaysRight said:
> ...



Your quotes are irrelevant, thanks for waiting my time.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

So how religious was ol' Jack?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Surely, (*No, I didn't...*) you jest?

"*conspiracy* (plural conspiracies)
The act of two or more persons, called conspirators, working secretly to obtain some goal, usually understood with negative connotations.
(law) An agreement between two or more persons to break the law at some time in the future.
*A group of ravens*."

conspiracy - Wiktionary

You seem to have subscribed to the conspiracy theory your government sells about Israel's "accidental" attack on the USS Liberty?

I'm almost afraid to ask you about the two planes collapsing three steel-framed skyscrapers...

Your faith in the rulers of this world seems misplaced to me, Hoss.
Help me understand where it comes from.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It comes from being in the military and government all my life with access to information you don't even dream of. That's why I laugh at all this Spy vs Spy stuff.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> So how religious was ol' Jack?


Ol' Jack was a sex addict with a bad back, a drug problem and no time for Jesus.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I guess George doesn't realize that this thing about the  Jews being responsible for the murder of JFK has been around for ages on message boards by Jew haters such as he is.  Meanwhile, George, if you feel the leaders of this country have been so terrible all along, you are free to go move to some other country.  Why not move to some Muslim country where you might not fare too well, but they certainly will appreciate your speaking up against the Jews and Israel.  By  the way, George, if you are going to bring up 9/11, I suggest you order the book Masterminds of Terror.  You will learn how those Muslims who planned and executed 9/11 were able to do it.  I don't think they would be too happy with all those who are trying to blame the U.S. or Israel when they are so proud of what they were able to do.



jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2012)

All governments are controlled by their richest citizens, Hoss; authentic thinkers from Adam Smith to Noam Chomsky agree on that much. For five thousand years the "Masters of Mankind" (Smith's term) and their "vile maxim...All for ourselves, and nothing for other people" have used government to amass huge private fortunes, primarily through war and debt. 

Some of mankind's self declared masters happen to be rich Jews who would've helped kill Kennedy or anybody else seriously considering ending the War Racket in the greatest purveyor of violence on earth, and that's not to say rich Christians or Muslims haven't followed the same path.

After all, it's a birth-right their loyal conservative slaves (like you) have been killing and dying for since the time of Pharaoh (or Moses or Constantine) 

911 may be the bitch slap necessary to focus the slaves-that-can-be-saved on the source of their torment, but, personally, I prefer a Scientific Theory to explain who's responsible.

adam smith - Google Search


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> All governments are controlled by their richest citizens, Hoss; authentic thinkers from Adam Smith to Noam Chomsky agree on that much. For five thousand years the "Masters of Mankind" (Smith's term) and their "vile maxim...All for ourselves, and nothing for other people" have used government to amass huge private fortunes, primarily through war and debt.
> 
> Some of mankind's self declared masters happen to be rich Jews who would've helped kill Kennedy or anybody else seriously considering ending the War Racket in the greatest purveyor of violence on earth, and that's not to say rich Christians or Muslims haven't followed the same path.
> 
> ...


Fullertons article is titled Scientific *Theory*, an apt description.
My personal theory (an entitlement for everyone) is merely this: There were no planes, no building collapse or explosions.It was one massive David Copperfield illusion that is still in effect. No one died or was injured and no animals were harmed in this production. The buildings are still standing and are hidden by the illusion. All the people involved were transported to Coco Cay in the Bahamas where they have been partying at taxpayers expense until Copperfield ends the illusion. And everybody lived happily ever after. See how simple the explanation is. Sounds as farfetched as your theories but that's the way I see things and I welcome anyone to debunk my theory.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> 
> Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Why are you targeting Yitzhak? He's dead and gone. He's not here to defend himself.

Dick Cheney is one of the best human beings in America. Yeah, someone jumped in front of him on a quail shoot, lol, but why go after someone who doesn't even belong on a middle east thread?

I'm not getting your drift.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

(David) Morales is alleged to have once told friends, "I was in Dallas when we got the son of a bitch, and I was in Los Angeles when we got the little bastard"[4], presumably referring to the assassination of JFK in Dallas, Texas on November 22, 1963 and then the later assassination of Robert Kennedy in Los Angeles, California on June 5, 1968. Bradley Ayers, a former CIA operative, told the Assassination Records Review Board in 1995 that he had found a credible witness who could place Morales at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles on the night RFK was murdered. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 5, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> (David) Morales is alleged to have once told friends, "I was in Dallas when we got the son of a bitch, and I was in Los Angeles when we got the little bastard"[4], presumably referring to the assassination of JFK in Dallas, Texas on November 22, 1963 and then the later assassination of Robert Kennedy in Los Angeles, California on June 5, 1968. Bradley Ayers, a former CIA operative, told the Assassination Records Review Board in 1995 that he had found a credible witness who could place Morales at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles on the night RFK was murdered. (Wikipedia)


There was a whole raft of people at the Ambassador Hotel that night. I think Kilroy was there too. Ever consider that?


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > (David) Morales is alleged to have once told friends, "I was in Dallas when we got the son of a bitch, and I was in Los Angeles when we got the little bastard"[4], presumably referring to the assassination of JFK in Dallas, Texas on November 22, 1963 and then the later assassination of Robert Kennedy in Los Angeles, California on June 5, 1968. Bradley Ayers, a former CIA operative, told the Assassination Records Review Board in 1995 that he had found a credible witness who could place Morales at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles on the night RFK was murdered. (Wikipedia)
> ...



LOL.
No reason to consider Kilroy, unless he's the one who stole the door frame from the pantry.


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century
> ...



Arafat's wife, Suha, submitted some of his clothing on which were found polonium traces. Fortunately, his tissue is being tested as we speak. 

Meanwhile, the NaZionist spin doctors are disinformationing furiously. 

Frankly, I don't know why his Israeli TERRORISTS made a hero out of him- besieged as he was in Ramallah for those years. 

Even the Nazis didn't do that shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 6, 2012)

Polonium does not cause  KAPOSI SARCOMA-----   Kaposi Sarcoma is a very very rare skin condition which is so common in AIDS   that its presence is virtually diagnostic        In my entire life I have seen only one case of a very very mild manifestation of this condition in a non AIDS patient.     ----but when one finds the lesions on a new patient these days------an HIV test is barely required        Yassir Arafarts  FACE  was covered with kaposi lesions when he climbed into the plane to leave for France         Having the lesions on the FACE is ------extremely rare in the non AIDS  population-------those very rare cases that have occured ---usually involve the legs       The simple fact is that  SUHA has refused to release the medical records of   the araFART---------for obvious reaons----------SHE IS COVERING UP POLONIUM POISONING????


----------



## MrAlwaysRight (Aug 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Polonium does not cause  KAPOSI SARCOMA-----   Kaposi Sarcoma is a very very rare skin condition which is so common in AIDS   that its presence is virtually diagnostic        In my entire life I have seen only one case of a very very mild manifestation of this condition in a non AIDS patient.     ----but when one finds the lesions on a new patient these days------an HIV test is barely required        Yassir Arafarts  FACE  was covered with kaposi lesions when he climbed into the plane to leave for France         Having the lesions on the FACE is ------extremely rare in the non AIDS  population-------those very rare cases that have occured ---usually involve the legs       The simple fact is that  SUHA has refused to release the medical records of   the araFART---------for obvious reaons----------SHE IS COVERING UP POLONIUM POISONING????



What do you mean "In my entire life"? Are you an oncologist or an immunologist or a dermatologist with a sub-specialty in HIV patients?

Please show the pathology report confirming Arafat's:
1. Kaposi's sarcoma, and
2. AIDS

PS to all the self-righteous: Note that Rosie is "speaking ill of the dead"!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 6, 2012)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Polonium does not cause  KAPOSI SARCOMA-----   Kaposi Sarcoma is a very very rare skin condition which is so common in AIDS   that its presence is virtually diagnostic        In my entire life I have seen only one case of a very very mild manifestation of this condition in a non AIDS patient.     ----but when one finds the lesions on a new patient these days------an HIV test is barely required        Yassir Arafarts  FACE  was covered with kaposi lesions when he climbed into the plane to leave for France         Having the lesions on the FACE is ------extremely rare in the non AIDS  population-------those very rare cases that have occured ---usually involve the legs       The simple fact is that  SUHA has refused to release the medical records of   the araFART---------for obvious reaons----------SHE IS COVERING UP POLONIUM POISONING????
> ...


Speaking ill of the dead? Not at all. Arafart is doing a magnificent job even in the boneyard. He's providing vital nourishment for a bunch of worms, PBUH.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > All governments are controlled by their richest citizens, Hoss; authentic thinkers from Adam Smith to Noam Chomsky agree on that much. For five thousand years the "Masters of Mankind" (Smith's term) and their "vile maxim...All for ourselves, and nothing for other people" have used government to amass huge private fortunes, primarily through war and debt.
> ...


"A *scientific theory* is 'a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment.'"

Scientific theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your "body of facts" seems a little short on observation and experiment, but I imagine you're still getting over heliocentrism.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between Yitzhak and Dick...
> ...


"Following 9/11, Cheney was instrumental in providing a primary justification for entering into a war with Iraq. Cheney helped shape Bush's approach to the 'War on Terrorism', making numerous public statements alleging Iraq possessed weapons of mass destruction,[67] and made several personal visits to CIA headquarters, where he questioned mid-level agency analysts on their conclusions.

"Cheney continued to allege links between Saddam Hussein and al-Qaeda, even though President Bush received a classified President's Daily Brief on September 21, 2001 indicating the U.S. intelligence community had no evidence linking Saddam Hussein to the September 11 attacks and that 'there was scant credible evidence that Iraq had any significant collaborative ties with Al Qaeda...'"

"In a March 24, 2008 extended interview conducted in Ankara, Turkey with ABC News correspondent Martha Raddatz on the fifth anniversary of the original U.S. military assault on Iraq, Cheney responded to a question about public opinion polls showing that Americans had lost confidence in the war by simply replying 'So?'"

Dick Cheney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"(Yitzhak) Shamir was not a great thinker. In his teens he joined the right-wing Zionist youth organization of Vladimir Jabotinsky in Poland, and since then he did not change his world-view one iota. In this respect he was absolutely immovable. He wanted a Jewish state in all of the historical country. Period. No nonsense about Arabs and such."

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Imho, Shamir and Cheney are perfect examples of those who profit most from the War Racket.
Their roles in Israel and Iraq have helped to murder, maim, displace and incarcerate millions of innocent Muslims.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Polonium does not cause  KAPOSI SARCOMA-----   Kaposi Sarcoma is a very very rare skin condition which is so common in AIDS   that its presence is virtually diagnostic        In my entire life I have seen only one case of a very very mild manifestation of this condition in a non AIDS patient.     ----but when one finds the lesions on a new patient these days------an HIV test is barely required        Yassir Arafarts  FACE  was covered with kaposi lesions when he climbed into the plane to leave for France         Having the lesions on the FACE is ------extremely rare in the non AIDS  population-------those very rare cases that have occured ---usually involve the legs       The simple fact is that  SUHA has refused to release the medical records of   the araFART---------for obvious reaons----------SHE IS COVERING UP POLONIUM POISONING????


"The red blotches on Arafat's face generated considerable attention. It is difficult to know whether they were caused by hemorrhaging due to problems of blood-clotting, or were skin lesions known as Kaposi's sarcoma (usually associated with elderly Ashkenazi Jews and AIDS victims). 

"Dr. al-Kurdi says that he does not know for certain whether Arafat underwent a test for AIDS as part of the examinations conducted by the Tunisian and Egyptian medical teams. When he asked the physicians if such a test had been done, the Tunisian team responded positively and said the results were negative."

The final days of Yasser Arafat - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"A scientific theory is 'a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment.'"_


"Zionists" brainwash californians using a mind-bending radar out the area 51, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

"Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."

*What's your alibi, drivel?*

The final days of Yasser Arafat - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."
> 
> *What's your alibi, drivel?*
> 
> The final days of Yasser Arafat - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


Hoss feathers. He should have been wearing some protection while he was wearing out those street arabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."
> 
> *What's your alibi, drivel?*
> 
> The final days of Yasser Arafat - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper



He was getting buggered by his blond bodyguards well before 2004.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0895267462/ref=sib_dp_pt/105-6796180-8737258#reader_0895267462]Amazon.com: Red Horizons: The True Story of Nicolae and Elena Ceausescus&#39; Crimes, Lifestyle, and Corruption (9780895267467): Ion Mihai Pacepa: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."
> ...


*"'I know that the physicians in Paris found the AIDS virus in Arafat's blood*,' Dr. Ashraf al-Kurdi, the personal physician of the late Palestinian Authority chairman, says in a telephone interview from Amman. Dr. al-Kurdi, who was kept from joining the Palestinian delegation that accompanied Arafat on his final trip to Paris, does not say where he got this sensational information. 

"To heighten the mystery, he also maintains that Arafat was poisoned and that the AIDS virus that was found in his blood '*was injected into his body in order to camouflage the poisoning*.'"

The final days of Yasser Arafat - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

'Fess up, Feathers.
What's your damn alibi?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."
> ...


Still jealous?
You'll always have "Hank the Punk"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jealous of your gay hero? LOL!


----------



## VirtualEman (Aug 6, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> Jealous of your gay hero? LOL!



>>>

Yeah! And we all know what "G-d" says about gays!
"Everybody must get stoned."

Just gimme that ol' time religion!


----------



## ima (Aug 7, 2012)

Jesus was probably gay himself. He hung around with only guys, wore a dress, fucked a girl only once (to see if he'd like it, he obviously didn't), and he rode a donkey, the gay pride symbol of antiquity. And he was likely killed for being gay, a capital offense in those days.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2012)

VirtualEman said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Now Virtual E Man (AKA Mr.AlwaysWrong) is going to tell us what other religion is busy murdering Gays in the world of today.  Did he actually miss seeing those pictures of Gays swinging at the end of a noose in Iran?  Was he too busy trying to be a faux Torah scholar to actually read what the many Muslim clerics are saying about Gays and what should be done to them?


jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2012)

*What's your solution, Hoss?*

"The current status of LGBT Muslims and their stance in the Muslim community: *Not one mosque in the U.S. accepts gay Muslims*.

"By day, he was a self-proclaimed Muslim poster child, involved in multiple Muslim youth organizations. By night, he was partying in the Boston gay-club scene." 

Is it time for a Constitutional Amendment certifying marriage as a Human Right?

Persecution of Homosexuals (United States) - WikiIslam


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 9, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *What's your solution, Hoss?*
> 
> "The current status of LGBT Muslims and their stance in the Muslim community: *Not one mosque in the U.S. accepts gay Muslims*.
> 
> ...


Is anyone preventing you from marrying in the U.S, George?  Just move to a state where it is legal.  Meanwhile, at least we don't see Gays hanging at the end of a noose, do we?  Perhaps you should ask to speak in Mosques that it is OK to be Gay.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

*"As the number of openly racist statements* by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism '*is the culmination of its racist policies*'. 

"The ministry made its comments following the latest outburst by Israel's foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman in which he said that the morale of the Israel Defence Forces is never higher than when killing Palestinians.

"'Such statements,' said the ministry, 'defy humanity and international laws and conventions.'

"In a press release, the Ramallah-based ministry added: 'This is very serious, showing as it does the practical aspects of the state terrorism practised by the Israeli occupation. 

"It is an open invitation for soldiers to liquidate ever more Palestinians in cold blood with the backing of a senior government minister. *It is racism, pure and simple*, which needs to be criminalised and prosecuted in all of its pernicious forms.'"

Israeli terrorism is "culmination of racist policies"


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *"As the number of openly racist statements* by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism '*is the culmination of its racist policies*'.
> 
> "The ministry made its comments following the latest outburst by Israel's foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman in which he said that the morale of the Israel Defence Forces is never higher than when killing Palestinians.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjClpvB43KE


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"As the number of openly racist statements* by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism '*is the culmination of its racist policies*'.
> ...


You've proven that Muslim fundamentalists are at least as psychotic as their counterparts among Christianity, Judaism, and American Exceptionalism. The racist ramblings of someone like Avigdor Lieberman are much more likely to result in genocide than are the rants of fringe clerics:

"A report in Yedioth Ahronoth newspaper revealed that soldiers paint an 'X' sign on every Israeli tank which kills a Palestinian. 'This is the culmination of Israel's racist policies and has to be added to the lengthy list of its crimes which make a complete mockery of the Israel Defence Forces' claim of 'Purity of Arms' as an army subordinate to 'universal moral values based on the value and dignity of human life'.'" 

How many tanks do racist Muslim clerics control in Area C?

Israeli terrorism is "culmination of racist policies"


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Most Muslims around the world are Jew haters.

Taking that to mind, Israeli racism is sometimes no better, i don't try to defend it.

however, Liberman is not considered racist. If you say Liberman is racist you probebly don't hear much recism or don't know what racism is.

Some may consider Liberman leftist. he's all for a Palestinian state. He simply wishes it to be NOT Israel, and for the Arabs, far away from our culture, lifes, and reutine.

If that's racist, I don't know what you do when you see REAL racism!


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Israeli experts who analyzed the report drawn up by the medical team that treated Yasser Arafat in Paris say that the most likely possibility is that he was poisoned in a dinner meal on October 12, 2004."_


And piss be upon him, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Not one mosque in the U.S. accepts gay Muslims._


Homocidal much?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"As the number of openly racist statements by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism 'is the culmination of its racist policies'."_


No worry, in memorable words of B. Morris "The Palestinian Authority (PA) has emerged as a virtual kingdom of mendacity, where every official, from President Arafat [now Abu Mazen] down, spends his days lying to a succession of western journalists."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Liberman's plan to "transfer Arab-Israeli towns to a future Palestinian state in exchange for annexing Israeli settlements in the West Bank" has been called racist:

"Lieberman&#8217;s proposal has been criticized by many in Israel as racist and ill-received by Israeli Arabs, who make up approximately 20 percent of Israel&#8217;s population.

"Netanyahu&#8217;s backing away from the plan raises questions of a rift in his coalition, where Lieberman&#8217;s Yisrael Beiteinu is the second largest party."

Bibi Backs Away From Lieberman Plan | The Jewish Week


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2012)

I see nothing  "racist"   about Lieberman's plan----the whole idea of partition was to separate  arabs and jews because of violent conflict between those groups


----------



## ima (Aug 13, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I see nothing  "racist"   about Lieberman's plan----the whole idea of partition was to separate  arabs and jews because of violent conflict between those groups



The arabs have the Jews fenced in their little country, too afraid to roam outside the walls. Are you folks having fun in Palestine yet?
And here I thought Jews were generally sensible people. I you think Palestine was a great place to set up shop, I have a couple of bridges for sale.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Liberman can be considered racist by millions, but the view of "Israel Beiteinu" is not based on racism, but on a partition plan that will benefit both sides. People who think that's racist don't understand what racism is!


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Liberman's plan to "transfer Arab-Israeli towns to a future Palestinian state in exchange for annexing Israeli settlements in the West Bank" has been called racist:_


Racists, calling others racists, but we digress, of course, palistanians need to be resettled in rab countries for their own good, it's a noble occupation for the international community.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Liberman's plan to "transfer Arab-Israeli towns to a future Palestinian state in exchange for annexing Israeli settlements in the West Bank" has been called racist:_
> ...


How do you feel about free elections open to every adult human being living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River who's subject to Israeli civilian or military law?

Would that be racist or antisemitic or noble?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *"As the number of openly racist statements* by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism '*is the culmination of its racist policies*'.
> 
> "The ministry made its comments following the latest outburst by Israel's foreign minister Avigdor Lieberman in which he said that the morale of the Israel Defence Forces is never higher than when killing Palestinians.
> 
> ...



  Now that's funny. An Arab complaining about "racist policies."  
Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"As the number of openly racist statements* by Israeli politicians and officials grows daily, the Palestinian Authority's Ministry of Information has said that Israeli terrorism '*is the culmination of its racist policies*'.
> ...


*Your link:*

"For most of the past fourteen hundred years, according to Bernard Lewis, Arabs have not been antisemitic as the word is used in the West. In his view this is because, for the most part, Arabs are not Christians brought up on stories of Jewish deicide. In Islam, such stories are rejected by the Qur'an as a blasphemous absurdity. 

"Since Muslims do not consider themselves as the 'true Israel', they do not feel threatened by the survival of Jews. Because Islam did not retain the Old Testament, no clash of interpretations between the two faiths can therefore arise. 

"There is, says Lewis, no Muslim theological dispute between their religious institutions and the Jews."

Possibly if some Jews stopped stealing their neighbors' land and water for $, people would stop confusing all Jews with racists.

Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Also from that link (note that Arab/Muslim racist policies existed "long before" the 19th century and that the "rise of political Islam ... gave the hatred of Jews a religious component")
Remember that this is all about some Arab whining about Israeli "racist policies': 
"Arab antisemitism is believed to have expanded since the 19th century. Jews, like other minority groups within the Muslim world, were subject to various restrictions long before that (see Dhimmi)." 
"Antisemitism in the Arab world has increased greatly in modern times, for many reasons: the breakdown of the Ottoman Empire and traditional Islamic society; European influence, brought about by Western imperialism and Christian Arabs; Nazi propaganda; and the rise of Arab nationalism. The rise of political Islam during the 1980s and afterwards provided a new mutation of Islamic anti-Semitism, which gave the hatred of Jews a religious component."
"While there were antisemitic incidents in the early twentieth century, antisemitism has certainly been heightened by the Arab-Israeli conflict. After the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, the Palestinian exodus, the creation of the state of Israel, Israeli victories during the wars of 1956 and 1967 served a severe shock to the Arabs. The situation of the Middle Eastern Jews worsened and almost all fled or were expelled from their native countries. By the 1980s, according to Bernard Lewis, the volume of antisemitic literature published in the Arab world, and the authority of its sponsors, seemed to suggest that classical antisemitism had become an essential part of Arab intellectual life, considerably more than in late nineteenth- and early twentieth-century France, and to a degree that has been compared to Nazi Germany."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2012)

"*After the 1948 Arab-Israeli War*, the Palestinian exodus, the creation of the state of Israel, Israeli victories during the wars of 1956 and 1967 served a severe shock to the Arabs.[4] The situation of the Middle Eastern Jews worsened and almost all fled or were expelled from their native countries. 

"By the 1980s, according to Bernard Lewis, the volume of antisemitic literature published in the Arab world, and the authority of its sponsors, seemed to suggest that classical antisemitism had become an essential part of Arab intellectual life, considerably more than in late nineteenth- and early twentieth-century France, and to a degree that has been compared to Nazi Germany."

Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In 1948 one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish State by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians which goes a long way toward explaining why "classical antisemitism had become an essential part of Arab intellectual life."

Israel was created to be a strategic asset to Empire, first the British and later to the US.
That's where modern Arab complaints of Israeli racism come from.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "*After the 1948 Arab-Israeli War*, the Palestinian exodus, the creation of the state of Israel, Israeli victories during the wars of 1956 and 1967 served a severe shock to the Arabs.[4] The situation of the Middle Eastern Jews worsened and almost all fled or were expelled from their native countries.
> 
> "By the 1980s, according to Bernard Lewis, the volume of antisemitic literature published in the Arab world, and the authority of its sponsors, seemed to suggest that classical antisemitism had become an essential part of Arab intellectual life, considerably more than in late nineteenth- and early twentieth-century France, and to a degree that has been compared to Nazi Germany."
> 
> ...



Thanks to the facts in that WIKI link you have been made aware that Arab/Muslim oppression of the Jews in their midst existed "long before the 19th century" ... long before there was an Israel, therefore your repetition of your already debunked conclusions marks you as a liar.
Thanks for playin', Adolph.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

*Golda, 1948 set the stage for today's Racist Rabbis:*

"More than 50 of Israel's leading rabbis have issued a religious decree  forbidding Jews from renting or selling homes or land to non-Jews &#8211; *namely, Arabs, migrant workers and African refugees.*

"The letter was signed by rabbis across the country (*many of whom are employed by the state as municipal religious leaders*) and urged Jews to first warn and then 'ostracise' fellow Jews who disobey the edict.

"It's just the latest wave in a rising tide of religious fascism."

*Hitler and his Zionist collaborators would be proud.*

Israeli rabbis' racist decree strikes at the soul of Judaism | Mya Guarnieri | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"More than 50 of Israel's leading rabbis have issued a religious decree  forbidding Jews from renting or selling homes or land to non-Jews  namely, Arabs, migrant workers and African refugees."_


Oh, so they are financially solvent to rent homes and buy land, those poor 'n robbed "arabs, migrant workers and african refugees"?!


georgephillip said:


> _Mya Guarnieri, guardian.co.uk_


They should always post how many arabs and various africans they themselves did accomodate, otherwise they're pure hypocrites, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

*Are "hypocrites" worth more than ten racist real estate agents?*

"In Safed, less than two months ago, more than a dozen rabbis urged Jewish landlords to refrain from renting to Arab college students. This summer, a group of Tel Aviv rabbis signed a letter instructing Jews not to rent to 'infiltrators' &#8211; the state's word for African refugees, most of whom have escaped genocide in Sudan or a brutal dictatorship in Eritrea. *Ten estate agents answered the call.*"

Israeli rabbis' racist decree strikes at the soul of Judaism | Mya Guarnieri | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Are "hypocrites" worth more than ten racist real estate agents?_


Of course, they are! They should lead the world by example! No?


georgephillip said:


> _"In Safed, less than two months ago, more than a dozen rabbis urged Jewish landlords to refrain from renting to Arab college students. This summer, a group of Tel Aviv rabbis signed a letter instructing Jews not to rent to 'infiltrators'  the state's word for African refugees, most of whom have escaped genocide in Sudan or a brutal dictatorship in Eritrea. Ten estate agents answered the call."_


Oh! Refugees with cool money. Some "refugees", indeed. As for real estate agents, we're sure there will be more, if californian gated communities are concerned, and without any rabbinical letters whatsoever, bth.. heh


georgephillip said:


> _Mya Guarnieri, guardian.co.uk_


They should always post how many arabs and various africans they themselves did accomodate, otherwise they're pure hypocrites, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

Send the colored infiltrators back to Sudan?
Sounds Kosher, to me.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2012)

Those reacting to the issue of  SAFED   and the idea some people have of keeping its character unchanged------likely have no idea just what sort of city safed is----where it is----or its history.      I have a suggestion----if you would not demand that  Saudi arabia allow it in Medina----do not demand that rabbis not wish it to happen in Safed    Safed has an importance in jewish history AND RELIGION  that can be compared in "degree"  to the importance of medina to muslims.    Even now Safed has a specific character that depends to some extent on its demographics-----it is a tiny remote place anyway----virtually monastic.   If you would not demand a race track be built in  ST PETER'S square in rome------don't demand that Safed be assaulted either


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Send the colored infiltrators back to Sudan?
> Sounds Kosher, to me.



"Colored?" Clearly you still live under a rock.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Those reacting to the issue of  SAFED   and the idea some people have of keeping its character unchanged------likely have no idea just what sort of city safed is----where it is----or its history.      I have a suggestion----if you would not demand that  Saudi arabia allow it in Medina----do not demand that rabbis not wish it to happen in Safed    Safed has an importance in jewish history AND RELIGION  that can be compared in "degree"  to the importance of medina to muslims.    Even now Safed has a specific character that depends to some extent on its demographics-----it is a tiny remote place anyway----virtually monastic.   If you would not demand a race track be built in  ST PETER'S square in rome------don't demand that Safed be assaulted either


"*Racism originated in the Torah*", right?

"In Safed, less than two months ago, more than a dozen rabbis urged Jewish landlords to refrain from renting to Arab college students. *This summer, a group of Tel Aviv rabbis* signed a letter instructing Jews not to rent to 'infiltrators' &#8211; the state's word for African refugees, most of whom have escaped genocide in Sudan or a brutal dictatorship in Eritrea. Ten estate agents answered the call.

"And, in November, the municipality of *Bnei Brak, an ultra-Orthodox suburb of Tel Aviv*, launched a campaign to rid the area of migrant workers and African refugees. By the end of the month, officials &#8211; *government employees &#8211; were going door to door telling foreigners they had to leave*.

"The latest move, first publicised on Tuesday on Ynet's Hebrew site, is the largest step that Israel's religious community has taken against non-Jews. And it is, perhaps, the most alarming. *Rabbis from all over the country signed the proclamation.* And they didn't try to hide their intentions. 'We don't need to help Arabs set down roots in Israel,' one remarked to Haaretz.

"'*Racism originated in the Torah*,' another said."

Time for all racist states to vanish from the page of time.

Israeli rabbis' racist decree strikes at the soul of Judaism | Mya Guarnieri | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Those reacting to the issue of  SAFED   and the idea some people have of keeping its character unchanged------likely have no idea just what sort of city safed is----where it is----or its history.      I have a suggestion----if you would not demand that  Saudi arabia allow it in Medina----do not demand that rabbis not wish it to happen in Safed    Safed has an importance in jewish history AND RELIGION  that can be compared in "degree"  to the importance of medina to muslims.    Even now Safed has a specific character that depends to some extent on its demographics-----it is a tiny remote place anyway----virtually monastic.   If you would not demand a race track be built in  ST PETER'S square in rome------don't demand that Safed be assaulted either
> ...


Why, George, did you work in your own city when there were no Fair Housing Laws so that Blacks could live anyplace they wished, or were you happy that they couldn't move into your own neighborhood?  As bad as it is to restrict people to live where they want to (and no doubt this happens all over the Muslim world where no-Muslims are concerned), at least the Rabbis and other decent people do not celebrate terrorists who have killed innocent people.

August 14, 2012


Ramallah to honor remains of Savoy Hotel terrorists

JTA 



The Ramallah municipality approved the construction of a mausoleum to honor the Palestinian terrorists who killed 11 Israelis in the 1975 attack on Tel Avivs Savoy Hotel.

The vote was reported last week by the PA daily newspaper Al-Hayat Al-Jadida and translated into English by Palestinian Media Watch.

The eight terrorists, members of the Palestine Liberation Organization, traveled by boat from Lebanon to Tel Aviv, where they took over the Savoy Hotel. Seven of the terrorists were killed during an Israeli rescue attempt, during which eight hostages and three soldiers were killed.

The terrorists remains were among the bodies of 91 Palestinian terrorists repatriated to the Palestinian Authority two months ago as an Israeli good-will gesture.



jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2012)

No, Hoss, I never did work for fair housing, but, then again, I never voted for segregation.
How about you?

Any racist rabbis or otherwise decent people who support the illegal occupation of the West Bank and Gaza by Israel are celebrating the murder, incarceration, and displacement of millions of innocent people, assuming you regard non-Jews as people.

Do you?

As far as the 1975 Savoy Hotel incident's concerned.
It's the same old 1948 story:
One-third of all Palestinians imposed a Jewish State by force of arms on the majority of their neighbors. Every other crime on both sides stems from the Jewish State's Original Sin.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> No, Hoss, I never did work for fair housing, but, then again, I never voted for segregation.
> How about you?
> 
> Any racist rabbis or otherwise decent people who support the illegal occupation of the West Bank and Gaza by Israel are celebrating the murder, incarceration, and displacement of millions of innocent people, assuming you regard non-Jews as people.
> ...


I am a model citizen and my heart is pure. How about you?


----------



## ima (Aug 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> I am a model citizen and *my heart is pure*. How about you?



Cmon, admit it, you voted for GW Bush.... TWICE!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 15, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Those reacting to the issue of  SAFED   and the idea some people have of keeping its character unchanged------likely have no idea just what sort of city safed is----where it is----or its history.      I have a suggestion----if you would not demand that  Saudi arabia allow it in Medina----do not demand that rabbis not wish it to happen in Safed    Safed has an importance in jewish history AND RELIGION  that can be compared in "degree"  to the importance of medina to muslims.    Even now Safed has a specific character that depends to some extent on its demographics-----it is a tiny remote place anyway----virtually monastic.   If you would not demand a race track be built in  ST PETER'S square in rome------don't demand that Safed be assaulted either
> ...




You are insisting that   ALL  societies that consider themselves   "MUSLIM"  must vanish from the page of time.       I grew up in a town in the USA  that until several years after world war II -----was completely "restricted"   (no jews and no blacks  and ---or just about anything else like  "wops"  and "spicks")    Of course my family moved in several years after world war II and at that time the local golf club and swimming club was still off limits to people with ----my last name.         Of course the ideal would be   ANYONE CAN LIVE ANYWHERE -------when you start campaigning for  hindu temples in Mecca----then you can have something to say about some people who would prefer to keep  SAFED---which is one of the  four  HOLY CITIES OF JUDAISM  --------sorta more jewish than not.     In context---I can understand their point of view      I would understand if   some day catholic priests would band together  and object to  CASINOS in BETHLEHEM


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2012)

*"Racism originated in the Torah..."* 

"For argument's sake, let's set aside the fact that the Palestinians had roots here long before the state of Israel existed. Let's pretend that they are 'strangers' in this land, as these rabbis would surely claim. 

*Do you deny "...the Palestinians had roots here long before the state of Israel existed?"*

Israeli rabbis' racist decree strikes at the soul of Judaism | Mya Guarnieri | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk

I'm insisting all RACIST societies should vanish from the page of time.
Discrimination like you claim your family experienced after WWII is no longer legal in the US.
Why do you make apologies for it in SAFED?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Do you deny "...the Palestinians had roots here long before the state of Israel existed?"_


Since jews there had been classified as palestinians, we don't deny that, of course. In fact, we wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2012)

Most of the people who call themselves  "palestinians"      could not be described as people with  "roots"  in palestine       The  people who, today, call themselves  "palestinians"   admit that THEY DEFINE   as "palestinian"    any person who has lived in or has a parent who had lived in  "palestine"  for  two years or more.         Based in that defintion      I could call myself a  REFUGEE FROM STATEN ISLAND         I lived there for three years -------early in my life.          I had an aunt-----who was BORN IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND       but came to the USA with her mom at the age of two---------in fact her mom was born in Merry Old-----That is my paternal grandmother-------does that make me a REFUGEE FROM MERRY OLD ENGLAND?----   Bases on Gazan deifinitions of  REFUGEE STATUS        I have refugee status in at least a dozen countries    (not staten island-----that is not even a city)

getting back to roots      All jews have roots in   Palestine/israel/judea as proven by the continued use of the only extant language developed in that land----to wit---Hebrew      Most people who call themselves  "palestinians" today,   have linguistic roots in arabia    aka   SAUDI ARABIA


----------



## ima (Aug 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Most of the people who call themselves  "palestinians"      could not be described as people with  "roots"  in palestine       The  people who, today, call themselves  "palestinians"   admit that THEY DEFINE   as "palestinian"    any person who has lived in or has a parent who had lived in  "palestine"  for  two years or more.         Based in that defintion      I could call myself a  REFUGEE FROM STATEN ISLAND         I lived there for three years -------early in my life.          I had an aunt-----who was BORN IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND       but came to the USA with her mom at the age of two---------in fact her mom was born in Merry Old-----That is my paternal grandmother-------does that make me a REFUGEE FROM MERRY OLD ENGLAND?----   Bases on Gazan deifinitions of  REFUGEE STATUS        I have refugee status in at least a dozen countries    (not staten island-----that is not even a city)
> 
> getting back to roots      All jews have roots in   Palestine/israel/judea as proven by the continued use of the only extant language developed in that land----to wit---Hebrew      Most people who call themselves  "palestinians" today,   have linguistic roots in arabia    aka   SAUDI ARABIA



Not many Israelis have actual roots in Palestine, most come from Europe, the US and Russia...
Just because I speak English doesn't mean I have roots in England. I don't. If I learn hebrew and convert, that wouldn't make have any roots in Palestine any more than i have now, which is none.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people who call themselves  "palestinians"      could not be described as people with  "roots"  in palestine       The  people who, today, call themselves  "palestinians"   admit that THEY DEFINE   as "palestinian"    any person who has lived in or has a parent who had lived in  "palestine"  for  two years or more.         Based in that defintion      I could call myself a  REFUGEE FROM STATEN ISLAND         I lived there for three years -------early in my life.          I had an aunt-----who was BORN IN MERRY OLD ENGLAND       but came to the USA with her mom at the age of two---------in fact her mom was born in Merry Old-----That is my paternal grandmother-------does that make me a REFUGEE FROM MERRY OLD ENGLAND?----   Bases on Gazan deifinitions of  REFUGEE STATUS        I have refugee status in at least a dozen countries    (not staten island-----that is not even a city)
> ...




Your statistic as to the demographics of Israel is actually entirely false------you must have picked it up at the local mosque    In fact  THE MAJORITY OF JEWS NOW LIVING IN ISRAEL WERE BORN THERE           as to REMOTE ancestral roots   (well---take that to great grandparents         Half of all israelis have such roots in  countries that had been ----centuries ago   invaded by the dogs of arabia -----ie north african countries now called  "MUSLIM LAND"-----or some more remote places in asia now called  'MUSLIM"       Jihadists always underplay the population of Israel which  fled the filth of shariah 

your concept of "ROOTS"  is confusing     Would you say that most people in the USA have  ROOTS in the USA  ?     Only one of my grandparents was actually BORN in the USA  

your comment of conversion is interesting        If you converted to islam-----you would be able to become a citizen of the country  which denies my husband citizenship despite the fact that HE was born there as were his parents and grandparents        BACK DOZENS OF GENERATIONS       In fact you would be able to visit Medina------which is barred to jews despite the fact that jews lived in and DOMINATED that city for more than 1000 years before the rapist pig of arabia was born.    Did you know that  MECCA once had a highly diverse population?      christians, jews,  zoroastrians ----and---uhm   ---miscellaneous


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Do you deny "...the Palestinians had roots here long before the state of Israel existed?"_
> ...


Only Jews?
All Jews, including those who opposed the creation of a Jewish State?
Are you proud to be a racist?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Ahummm.


georgephillip said:


> _All Jews, including those who opposed the creation of a Jewish State?_


Ahummm. Until the establishment of Israel and for some ten years after palestinian had been an almost exclusive reference to jews. Arabs prefered to be just arabs, of course, so as not to be confused with'em jewz, I guess.


georgephillip said:


> _Are you proud to be a racist?_


So, arabs differ racially from jews? Cool!


----------



## Sundowner47 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would be hard-pressed to pick a favorite---given the vile ranks of the Israeli leadership...Sharon might easily emerge as a candidate for leading terrorist/butcher, but then there are so many more...creatures who make Nazis like Klaus Barbi look like campfire girls...


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 17, 2012)

Sundowner47 said:


> I would be hard-pressed to pick a favorite---given the vile ranks of the Israeli leadership...Sharon might easily emerge as a candidate for leading terrorist/butcher, but then there are so many more...creatures who make Nazis like Klaus Barbi look like campfire girls...



I've never encountered a Nazi who didn't think his forebears were honorable "campfire girls."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*Be sure to mention that to Sami:*

*"Israeli culture is no less toxic than fanatic Islam*, and the country's discriminatory attitude toward Mizrahi Jews and Arabs qualifies it for the title of '*most racist state*,' prominent Israeli author Sami Michael said on Monday." 

Author: Israel can claim the title of the most racist state in the developed world Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


We don't view drivel of half-crazed fringies worthy of consideration here, of course.


----------



## ima (Aug 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Like i said, most Israeli Jews can trace their family history through Russia, the US, Europe and other places outside of Palestine. Thanks for agreeing with me.
All the white people in North America have roots outside of NA, mainly in Europe and Russia, some Asians more recently... All the so-called native indians in NA came from Asia themselves over 10,000 years ago. So we're a migrating people, all our family's histories eventually go back to Africa, where humans started, including arabs and Jews. So picking an arbitrary date in time and saying "3000 years ago we were in such and such a place, so that's where we belong" is pretty random.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




Your comment is----as usual---useless    "MOST ISRAELI JEWS"  have some root in europe or some other place     SO?     most people who call themselves  "palestinians"   today have  roots in some place OTHER THAN PALESTINE          You made no point ----(as usual)          eskimos have roots in asia            lots of people lived in  what is today saudi arabia -----but the fascist pigs you support  allow ONLY THOSE WHO LICK THE STINK OF THE RAPIST PIG to be  a citizen there        Of all lands in the world        there are only a few that LOGICALLY   "belong"   to a people      One of them is INDIA  which LOGICALLY BELONGS to HINDUS     and the other is Israel     which LOGICALLY BELONGS to  jews since  jews are the ONLY EXTANT PEOPLE who originated there and HINDUS ARE THE ONLY EXTANT people who originated in India   (except for SIKHS  who also originated there ----ie they should own ALL OF PUNJAB------and get rid of those pakistanis


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 17, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



*Like i said, most Israeli Jews can trace their family history through Russia, the US, Europe and other places outside of Palestine. *

True. Jews moved to Russia, the US, Europe and other places.
Then some of them moved back to Israel.
Just as some Arabs moved from Saudi Arabia to Israel, Jordan, Syria and other places.
Now some of them should move back to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*Do we view the Law of Return as a kind of affirmative action program?*

"Israeli state racism is not typical western racism, meaning hostility to the dark-skinned or an irrational fear of them. Israeli racism and its famous weapon - demographic statistics - assume that Arab natural growth is 'a cancer in the body of the nation.' 

"It posits that educating Arab children is dangerous, which is why they receive a lot less education than Jewish children get; it's why Arabs are discriminated against regarding water quotas for agriculture; it assumes that the *higher infant mortality rate among Arabs* is because 'they're slow,' and this 'slowness' of theirs hasn't changed in 64 years, because 'that's the way it is.'" 

Israeli racism is embedded in daily politics of every state body - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Oh, I like it. See, folks, the judophobes' collective of the world wants jews out, and when jews are, actually, out in where they came from, the same collective bitches jews can't go and be there. Judophobes better consult some professional care provider to get them unstuck in the cake paradox, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"Israeli state racism is not typical western racism, ..._


Israel isn't a Morsi dictatorship and Laor, is entitled to freedom of expression of his little fringie ideas, of course, that's what the leftist Haaretz is for. Do we take him seriously? Are we obliged to take him seriously? Of course, not.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hear that FLUSHING SOUND, drivel?*

"For first time, U.S. State Department defines settler violence as terrorism
In annual report on terrorism in foreign countries, U.S. government report defines so-called 'price-tag' attacks against Palestinians in the West Bank as acts of terror."

*Say "hi" to Golda and Goring, for me.* 

For first time, U.S. State Department defines settler violence as terrorism Israel News - Haaretz Israeli News source.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"For first time, U.S. State Department defines settler violence as terrorism In annual report on terrorism in foreign countries, U.S. government report defines so-called 'price-tag' attacks against Palestinians in the West Bank as acts of terror."_


They know-alls in the State should've known that palistanian oppression would, sooner or later, bring jewish reaction, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 19, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"For first time, U.S. State Department defines settler violence as terrorism In annual report on terrorism in foreign countries, U.S. government report defines so-called 'price-tag' attacks against Palestinians in the West Bank as acts of terror."_
> ...


*Some Know-it-alls knew it all in 1948*.
Recognizing Israel was a huge mistake at that time.
Now's a good time to rectify that mistake.

"Truman made the decision to recognize the establishment of the State of Israel over the objections of Secretary of State George Marshall, who feared it would hurt relations with the Arab states.[93]

"At a meeting in the White House on November 10, 1945, he told envoys to Saudi Arabia, Syria, Lebanon and Egypt: 'I am sorry, gentlemen, *but I have to answer to hundreds of thousands who are anxious for the success of Zionism*: I do not have hundreds of thousands of Arabs among my constituents.'"[94]

"Rejecting Arab, British, and U.S. State Department warnings that Jewish immigration to Palestine and a Jewish state would destabilize the Middle East, Truman and Congress continued to support the establishment of a homeland for the Jewish people."

Harry S. Truman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Elvis lives.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 19, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*Not to mention JFK (and Gore Vidal)*

"Sometime in the late 1950s, that world-class gossip and occasional historian, John F. Kennedy, told me how, in 1948, Harry S. Truman had been pretty much abandoned by everyone when he came to run for president. Then an *American Zionist brought him two million dollars in cash*, in a suitcase, aboard his whistle-stop campaign train. 'That's why our recognition of Israel was rushed through so fast.' As neither Jack nor I was an antisemite (unlike his father..."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years_


Shahak was a pathetic schmuck, indeed. It is very good he isn't emitting vile fumes anymore, at least, personally.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

"*While Shahak distrusted the influence of Judaism on Israeli politics* during the 1950s, his activism against the Jewish faith began in earnest in the mid-1960s. 

"In Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years (1994), Shahak recounts that his 'political activities as an Israeli Jew' were launched into the spotlight in 1965 when he 'personally witnessed an ultra-religious Jew refuse to allow his phone to be used on the Sabbath in order to call an ambulance for a non-Jew who happened to have collapsed in his Jerusalem neighborhood.' 

"Shahak requested a meeting with the Rabbinical Court of Jerusalem, asking if these actions were in accordance with Judaic law. 

"Angered by the Court&#8217;s &#8220;sanctimonious twaddle,&#8221; he reported the incident to the left-wing daily Haaretz, whose publication of a story about the incident led to a scandal in which secularists fiercely attacked the religious foundations of Israel."

Your link claims "secularists fiercely attacked the religious foundations of Israel."
Is that how you see it?

Israel Shahak - Discover the Networks


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What do you have in mind?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "*While Shahak distrusted the influence of Judaism on Israeli politics* during the 1950s, his activism against the Jewish faith began in earnest in the mid-1960s.
> 
> "In Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years (1994), Shahak recounts that his 'political activities as an Israeli Jew' were launched into the spotlight in 1965 when he 'personally witnessed an ultra-religious Jew refuse to allow his phone to be used on the Sabbath in order to call an ambulance for a non-Jew who happened to have collapsed in his Jerusalem neighborhood.'
> 
> ...



Shahak is still a big hit at "neo-Nazi and antisemitic websites such as Radio Islam and those of David Duke and Bradley Smith"
Israel Shahak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Werner Cohn, Professor Emeritus of Sociology at the University of British Columbia criticizes specific statements in Jewish History, Jewish Religion as being without "any foundation." He accused Shahak of making "grotesque charges".[23] Werner Cohn writes:
"Dr. Shahak is full of startling revelations, if that is the word, about Jewish history and the Jewish religion. None of those I was able to check had any foundation...Some are just funny. He says (pp. 23-4) that "Jewish children are actually taught" to utter a ritual curse when passing a non-Jewish cemetery.[24] He also tells us (p. 34) that "both before and after a meal, a pious Jew ritually washes his hands... On one of these two occasions he is worshiping God... but on the other he is worshiping Satan..."
Israel Shahak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "*While Shahak distrusted the influence of Judaism on Israeli politics* during the 1950s, his activism against the Jewish faith began in earnest in the mid-1960s.
> ...


Isn't it amusing Sayit how all the anti-Semites don't mind showing us that they read the hate sites for their "education" about the Jews?  This is the only way they would even have heard of Shahak.  In fact, there are probably very few readers of these message boards who even heard of this man until the anti-Semites went to town with the hate sites.  Even the Muslims have brought him up like this Shahak was one of the most important men they learned about in their madrassas.  All through the years on these message boards Shahak has been dragged up by these anti-Semites like George like he was one of their beloved Jews and they hang on to his every word.



jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

For the benefit of our benighted Conservative brethren, those of us who oppose the excesses of the Jewish State don't hate Jews--we hate illegal and immoral occupations like those in  Afghanistan, Iraq, ( formerly South Vietnam), South Korea, and the West Bank and Gaza.

Possibly, whatever it is Conservatives base their morality on, it's not working.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*I would suggest taking a page from the South Africa playbook:*

"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of SWIFT transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict..."

"Although access to New York banks remains essential for foreign exchange transactions because of the role of the dollar, interbank transfer instructions are conducted through the *Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT)*, which is based in Belgium. So, instead of New York &#8212; *as in the period when sanctions were applied on South Africa*&#8211; Belgium is now the pressure point.

'*SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries*. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports.

"*In short, no payment &#8212; no trade.*"

Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks | Israeli Occupation Archive


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> For the benefit of our benighted Conservative brethren, those of us who oppose the excesses of the Jewish State don't hate Jews--we hate illegal and immoral occupations like those in  Afghanistan, Iraq, ( formerly South Vietnam), South Korea, and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Possibly, whatever it is Conservatives base their morality on, it's not working.



I can assure you, GP, that many if not most of those who claim to "oppose the excesses of the Jewish State" are simply covering their hate for Jews with their oposition to Israel:

New antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"New antisemitism is the concept that a new form of antisemitism has developed in the late 20th and early 21st centuries, emanating simultaneously from the far-left, radical Islam, and the far-right, and tending to manifest itself as opposition to Zionism and the State of Israel...

Proponents of the concept argue that anti-Zionism, anti-Americanism, anti-globalization, third worldism, and demonization of Israel, or double standards applied to its conduct, may be linked to antisemitism, or constitute disguised antisemitism."


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You stated that "recognizing Israel was a huge mistake at that time. Now's a good time to rectify that mistake." How does isolating Israel economically now recitfy what you claim was a mistake? Are you suggesting we choke Israel to death?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

The international banking sanctions against South Africa brought a relatively non-violent end to a very violent apartheid state in the 1980s. Israel today is less likely to die than South Africa was two generations ago. 

"Suspension of bank payments...alters the balance of power so that meaningful negotiations between Israelis and Palestinians become even possible. This is because banking sanctions impact quickly upon financial elites who have the clout to pressure governments to concede political change." 

Israel doesn't have to die, but it does have to choose between being a democratic state or a Jewish State.

Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks | Israeli Occupation Archive


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> For the benefit of our benighted Conservative brethren, those of us who oppose the excesses of the Jewish State don't hate Jews--we hate illegal and immoral occupations like those in  Afghanistan, Iraq, ( formerly South Vietnam), South Korea, and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> Possibly, whatever it is Conservatives base their morality on, it's not working.


Just whom do you think you are kidding, George?  It is quite obvious that you learned about Shahak from a hate site so please don't think we are going to fall for your song and dance.  I am willing to bet that you never go on any other message board and start complaining about what Muslims are doing to innocent people in so many places of the Muslim world,, not even when they kill other Muslims.  So if I were you, I would worry about my own morality.



jt2


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> The international banking sanctions against South Africa brought a relatively non-violent end to a very violent apartheid state in the 1980s. Israel today is less likely to die than South Africa was two generations ago.
> 
> "Suspension of bank payments...alters the balance of power so that meaningful negotiations between Israelis and Palestinians become even possible. This is because banking sanctions impact quickly upon financial elites who have the clout to pressure governments to concede political change."
> 
> ...



So how do economic sanctions against Israel cause the "Palestinians" to come to the peace table and how do they rectify the mistake you claim that the international community made in recognizing Israel?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > For the benefit of our benighted Conservative brethren, those of us who oppose the excesses of the Jewish State don't hate Jews--we hate illegal and immoral occupations like those in  Afghanistan, Iraq, ( formerly South Vietnam), South Korea, and the West Bank and Gaza.
> ...


"Above all, Shahak has the courage to say what most Israelis do not dare to say and definitely do not want to hear ... Remarkable, powerful, and provocative.&#8217;

"&#8211; London Review of Books"

Hate site, Hoss?

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> The international banking sanctions against South Africa brought a relatively non-violent end to a very violent apartheid state in the 1980s. Israel today is less likely to die than South Africa was two generations ago.
> 
> "Suspension of bank payments...alters the balance of power so that meaningful negotiations between Israelis and Palestinians become even possible. This is because banking sanctions impact quickly upon financial elites who have the clout to pressure governments to concede political change."
> 
> ...


I wonder if George can tell us what can possibly be done to the Muslim countries who harass and murder non Muslims and Muslims of different sects.  I would think a big "humanitarian" as he tries to be would have a problem with this, but it actually appears that his main thing is he can't bear seeing Israel being a Jewish state.  Of course it is OK with him that all the Muslim countries exist.   It is a Jewish state he has a problem with.  I don't think any of us really had a problem that Italy and France were mainly Catholic countries and that England was a Protestant country.  Even though there were people of other religions living in these countries, we see now what these countries basically were.



jt2


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Skinhead hate site.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The international banking sanctions against South Africa brought a relatively non-violent end to a very violent apartheid state in the 1980s. Israel today is less likely to die than South Africa was two generations ago.
> ...


Palestinians have exactly zero bargaining chips in their current "negotiations" with Israel.
Banking sanctions on Israel would change that fact faster than any other non-violent option I'm aware of since rich Israelis will pressure their government to make political concessions.
Arabs put forth a peace proposal at the UNSC in 1976.
Israel and the US rejected it and have continued to do so ever since.
Apparently, there's more money in the Occupation, and banking sanctions will definitely affect that.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


And even if I buy any of that camel crap (and I don't) it still doesn't explain how any of this will, as you demand, "rectify the mistake" the international community made in recognizing Israel. The fact is there is only one way to rectfy that "mistake" and you just don't have the courage to admit it's what you are demanding.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The international banking sanctions against South Africa brought a relatively non-violent end to a very violent apartheid state in the 1980s. Israel today is less likely to die than South Africa was two generations ago.
> ...


One thing we should NOT do for "Muslim countries who harass and murder non-Muslims and Muslims of different sects" is to start sending them 8 million US taxpayer dollars every day. I would cut off all arms sales to Arab dictators and the Jewish State (although that might spike US Unemployment claims).

Now why don't you tell me how many innocent Muslim civilians the US military has killed since Desert Storm and how much safer all that killing has made the world? The greatest purveyor of violence on this planet hasn't changed since the US occupation of South Vietnam.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Precisely how many 'innocent' Muslim civilians? I'll admit to a small percentage.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


As I see it, the "mistake" the international community made in 1948 was to allow one-third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine to impose a Jewish State by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians.

I don't see any way of rectifying that mistake that doesn't start with free elections for all Palestinians currently living under Israel's civil or military laws, do you?

Those elections won't occur without a strong economic incentive from rich Jews to demand painful political changes from their government, and SWIFT looks like the best NON-VIOLENT choice to make that happen.

You seem to imply I'm really seeking a violent vanishing of the Zionist State from the page of time.
Since I'm highly allergic to mushroom clouds, I'm not.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Nah, you wouldn't demand a violent end to Israel's existence as long as Israel ends, eh?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israeli "Palestinians" already vote in Israeli elections and non-Israeli "Palestinians" vote in "Palestinian" elections. 
Happy now?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be when Non-Israeli Palestinians are no longer subject to Israeli laws and military occupation.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I will be when Non-Israeli Palestinians are no longer subject to Israeli laws and military occupation.



They have the same choices they had in 1948. Accept Israel's existence and make peace or leave.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2012)

That worked out so well in 1948--for the Zionists.

"The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe, or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately 711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs left, fled or were expelled from their homes, during the 1947&#8211;1948 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine and the 1948 Arab-Israeli War."

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I will be when Non-Israeli Palestinians are no longer subject to Israeli laws and military occupation.



All they have to do is move back to Egypt, Jordan or Saudi Arabia. 
Then they'll be out from under that Israeli thumb.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2012)

What should they do with the deeds to land that Israeli settlers are squatting on?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> What should they do with the deeds to land that Israeli settlers are squatting on?



Wait for the ink to dry and then use 'em for toilet paper.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2012)

*Are you now, or have you ever been, a Zionist?*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Are you now, or have you ever been, a Zionist?*


From birth, Squeaky.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2012)

Get help, Killer.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Get help, Killer.



You seem to be doing a bit better, GP, but according to your board REP rating you're still spending way too much time "sucking off goats."  I suggest you stop swallowing!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 22, 2012)

I won't mention any names like, Hoss, irosie, SAYIT, or Roudy, but some of the damn kosher propaganda around here is much harder to swallow. Possibly, it's time to put down the Torah and come into the Current Era?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I won't mention any names like, Hoss, irosie, SAYIT, or Roudy, but some of the damn kosher propaganda around here is much harder to swallow. Possibly, it's time to put down the Torah and come into the Current Era?


Isn't Georgie a riot?  While he is saying that some posters have to put down the Torah and come into the current era, does anyone think he would have the cojones to suggest to a Muslim to start joining the current era and to stop murdering people in the name of their religion.  Evidently Georgie has no problem with them murdering non Muslims as well as other Muslims since he has never mentioned it, but is so busy puttng down Israel and those who think Israel has a right to exist and closes his eyes to whatever else is happening in this world.  Meanwhile, as  you can see from the following, at times you will find Muslims who will stick up for their fellow Muslims and sacrifice themselves no matter what sect they are (while other Muslims are so busy killing each other if they belong to a different sect from them).  I would consider these Sunnis who died alongside the Shiites more humanitarian than Georgie can ever be no matter how hard he tries.   Babusar killings Sunnis refused to identify Shias in front of terrorists - thenews.com.pk



jt2


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm guessing we'll never agree the Sunni assassins are no better that our heroic drone pilots who've killed hundreds of innocent Pakistani civilians? Fundamentalist Islam is not a threat to the survival of the human specie on this planet at the moment.

Fundamentalist Red, White, and Blue-ism is.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 23, 2012)

You seem to be doing a bit better, GP, but according to your board REP rating you're still spending way too much time "sucking off goats." I suggest you stop swallowing! 



georgephillip said:


> I won't mention any names like, Hoss, irosie, SAYIT, or Roudy, but some of the damn kosher propaganda around here is much harder to swallow. Possibly, it's time to put down the Torah and come into the Current Era?



Yeah, OK. 
I'm gonna take advice from one who regularly "sucks off goats" and evidently swallows.
Or maybe I won't.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Get help, Killer.



grow a brain, hater.


----------



## ima (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I won't mention any names like, Hoss, irosie, SAYIT, or Roudy, but some of the damn kosher propaganda around here is much harder to swallow. Possibly, it's time to put down the Torah and come into the Current Era?
> ...


I think we should put all the religious books in a big pile and burn them. No exceptions.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




mass murderers often burn books    as part of the vandalisms of that which they fear-----which is any sign of rejection of their filth---the genius of those they fear.     Vandalisms always precede gross acts of genocide         Kristalnacht was nothing unique nor is the destruction of coptic churches  in egypt by similar minded criminals or of the Buddhist art in Afghanistan  by just the same sort of scum       The amount of EFFORT  jihadist pigs  exert just in destroying  cemetaries in my town------is clear proof of the genocidal filth they are.   The pigs are so desperate that they attack corpses      Mutilations are a similar phenomenon.   That jihadist pigs so engage is not at all surprising


----------



## editec (Aug 23, 2012)

If the success of a terrorist organization is the development of a nation where none had existed, then yes indeed Yitzhak Shamir is a success.

George Washington and the FF's were other examples of successful terrorists assuming we use that word "terrorist" to describe ANYONE who challenges an established STATE power from a position without an existing (and RECOGNIZED BY OTHER national states) STATE.

Really debates like these are simply RHETORICAL debates.

In this case the debate is about the definition of the word TERRORIST.


----------



## ima (Aug 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



But seriously, what do you think of arabs and muslims?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Get help, Killer.
> ...


"What's the difference between a Rottweiler and a Jewish mother?
Eventually, the Rottweiler lets go."

Get a life, Princess.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 23, 2012)

editec said:


> If the success of a terrorist organization is the development of a nation where none had existed, then yes indeed Yitzhak Shamir is a success.
> 
> George Washington and the FF's were other examples of successful terrorists assuming we use that word "terrorist" to describe ANYONE who challenges an established STATE power from a position without an existing (and RECOGNIZED BY OTHER national states) STATE.
> 
> ...


"The Department of Defense Dictionary of Military Terms defines terrorism as:

    "The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; *intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies* in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological."

U.S. Department of Defense Definition of Terrorism


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2012)

so?    that makes george washington and mahatma gandhi  TERRORISTS


----------



## ima (Aug 23, 2012)

A terrorist is an evil-doer.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2012)

ima said:


> A terrorist is an evil-doer.



not all evil doers are TERRORISTS     Most people would not consider  George Washington to be a "TERRORIST" -----but the British did consider him an evil doer and they considered his actions to be ILLEGAL  -------same is true of Mahatma Gandhi      He did violate British law.     The Armenians of the early 20th  century were in VIOLATION of    SHARIAH LAW in that they attempted to breach the position they were supposed to have according to that system which is why the turks enacted a genocide upon them -----the Sudanese christians and the Biafran christians were subjected to genocides for the SAME REASON      According to   people who advocate SHARIAH LAW  they were evil doers

The jews of palestine    also VIOLATED SHARIAH LAW------but not Turkish law and not british law until they began to rebel against  british control -----then they became what Mahatma Gandhi was during the same period of time      According to SHARIAH LAW-----the jews of palestine of the early 20th century  were TERRORISTs  because they violated a very very important point of shariah law-------they CARRIED WEAPONS FOR SELF DEFENSE      Shariah law is VERY STRICT about weapons       ONLY MUSLIMS MAY CARRY OR USE OR EVEN OWN A WEAPON       The jews of palestine violated shariah law in a manner somewhat similar to the violations of the  Armenians,  Biafrans,  Sudanese christians


----------



## ima (Aug 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > A terrorist is an evil-doer.
> ...



No matter how you try to rationalize it, imo it wasn't a very bright idea for Jews to go set up by force in the middle of arabs.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The joke is not about a Jewish mother, but a Polish mother.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 23, 2012)

Jerusalem mother...Polish Rottweiler?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological."_


Cool, that's enough to bomb Iran, of course.


----------



## ima (Aug 24, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological."_
> ...



So what's bombing Iran going to achieve?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 24, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Bombing Iran, naturally, and, oh, saving palistanians from their untimely wholesale nabka, of course. Was that noble?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"Peace in our time."


----------



## ima (Aug 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Buddy, you shouldn't be drinking before noon.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 24, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"The calculated use of unlawful violence or threat of unlawful violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological."_
> ...


*Or the Knesset AND the US Congress.*

Tell us your candidate for the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


AND cheap gas!

Such a deal...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Or gay penguins of California.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Muslims who adhere to  a TOTALITARIAN vision of the world  or a large part of the world----ie muslims who seek a large  CALIHPHATE   are dangerous people     My first encounters with such  people were muslims from  the Indian sub-continent who LONGED FOR THE MOGHUL EMPIRE         They made it very clear that they believed that muslims should RULE hindus -------based on what I learned from muslims way back then  (more than 40 years ago)     the action in Mumbai    and the fact of persons   such  SHAHZAD who attempted to bomb  Times Square Manhattan----did not surprise me at all       nor does the existence of the  TALIBAN.    Asking  "what do you think of muslims"    is a shallow minded question typical of bigots such as yourself  -------since bigots like you like to accuse people of "believing that all muslims are terrorists"       I do not believe all muslims are terrorists anymore than I believe all germans are nazis ------or were nazis      But I CERTAINLY DO BELIEVE THAT TOO MANY MUSLIMS are terrorists and too many germans were nazis and that  nazi totalitarianism IS A GERMAN thing and   islamic totalitarianism is a MUSLIM thing       For millions of muslims it is an ideal which they fervently support


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 24, 2012)

Which country funded the rise of fundamentalist Islam as an antidote to secular nationalism in the Arab world?

The same country with 50% of its population believing the world was created 6000 years ago.
The same country that facilitated the murder of Archbishop Romero in 1980.
The same country that condoned the murders of six leading Jesuit intellectuals in 1989.
The same country that wars on any and all organizations undertaking "the preferential option for the poor" whether Hamas, Hezbollah, or the Catholic Church.

The same country that's been "the greatest purveyor of violence in this world" since before MLK died.
Assuming you're a US citizen, you should be condemning the violence your EMPIRE sponsors BEFORE worrying anymore about the MOGHUL EMPIRE.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


You sure do know your history, Neville.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Which country funded the rise of fundamentalist Islam as an antidote to secular nationalism in the Arab world?
> 
> The same country with 50% of its population believing the world was created 6000 years ago.
> The same country that facilitated the murder of Archbishop Romero in 1980.
> ...


George er Abdul get a grip on yourself, your Islam is showing!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 24, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Which country funded the rise of fundamentalist Islam as an antidote to secular nationalism in the Arab world?
> ...


*Roudy...read more Chomsky:*

"The Church of Latin America had undertaken 'the preferential option for the poor.' 

"They committed the crime of going back to the Gospels. 

"The contents of the Gospels are mostly suppressed (in the U.S.); *they are a radical pacifist collection of documents*. It was turned into the *religion of the rich* by the Emperor Constantine, who eviscerated its content. 

"If anyone dares to go back to the Gospels, they become the enemy, which is what liberation theology was doing..."

The Greatest Purveyor of Violence in this world has no use for anyone undertaking "the preferential option for the poor' be they Christian, Muslim, or Jew.

On Religion and Politics, Noam Chomsky interviewed by Amina Chaudary


----------



## Roudy (Aug 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


And that had what to do with anything?  Have you considered visiting a psychologist?  You sound like you need help.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _...read more Chomsky:_


That's pretty much where we stop reading, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 25, 2012)

And return to bulldozing our neighbors homes and killing their children, for sure.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _And return to bulldozing our neighbors homes and killing their children, for sure._


What are "their children" doing in "our neighbors' homes"?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 25, 2012)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It has to do with the Class War, fool.
The War that you're on the wrong side of:

"Many of the victims of (President) Reagan&#8217;s efforts in Central America were nuns, lay workers, and for clear and explicit reasons, which you can see officially stated, like the famous School of America, which trains Latin American officers. 

"One of its advertising points is that the U.S. Army helped defeat liberation theology, which was a dominant force, and it was an enemy for the same reason that secular nationalism in the Arab world was an enemy &#8211; *it was working for the poor*. 

"*This is the same reason why Hamas and Hezbollah are enemies*: they are working for the poor. 

"It doesn&#8217;t matter if they are Catholic or Muslim or anything else; that is intolerable. 

"The Church of Latin America had undertaken '*the preferential option for the poor*.' 

On Religion and Politics, Noam Chomsky interviewed by Amina Chaudary

The rich have been waging war on the poor for thousands of years.
Slaves like you are their useful idiots.
Ask the Gipper or Golda when you bump into them.
(Soon I hope)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*"One of its advertising points is that the U.S. Army helped defeat liberation theology, which was a dominant force, and it was an enemy for the same reason that secular nationalism in the Arab world was an enemy  it was working for the poor. *

Do you still cry every November 9th?


----------



## dnsmith35 (Aug 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I assume you know that Noam Chompsky is an expert on linguistics; but when it comes to politics and the middle east he is a jackass of monumental proportion.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 25, 2012)

*"November 9???*

" A US federal judge ordered 37 US brokerage houses to pay 1.03 billion USD to cheated NASDAQ investors to compensate for price-fixing. *This is the largest civil settlement in United States history.*"

I'm almost over it...you?

November 9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 25, 2012)

dnsmith35 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I didn't know that, but I'm aware of inconsequential idiots who actually believe it.
Do you have any links?

Maybe you can explain how Chomsky managed to publish so many books on Politics and the Middle East?

"Some of the books are available for viewing online.[1]

(1967) "The Responsibility of Intellectuals" 
(1969) Perspectives on Vietnam [microform] 
(1969) American Power and the New Mandarins New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-14-021126-9 
(1971) At War with Asia. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-00-632654-0 
(1970) Two Essays on Cambodia. ISBN 978-0-9500300-6-7 
(1971) Chomsky: Selected Readings' ISBN 978-0-19-437046-2 
(1972) Problems of Knowledge and Freedom: The Russell Lectures. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-394-71815-6 
(1972) The Pentagon Papers. Senator Gravel ed. vol. V. Critical Essays. Boston: Beacon Press; includes index to vol. I-IV of the Papers. With Howard Zinn. 
(1973) For Reasons of State. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-00-211242-0 
(1973) Counter-Revolutionary Violence &#8211; Bloodbaths in Fact & Propaganda (with Edward S. Herman). Andover, MA: Warner Modular. Module no. # 57. 
(1974) Peace in the Middle East? Reflections on Justice and Nationhood. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-394-71248-2 
(1976) Intellectuals and the State. ISBN 978-90-293-9671-4 
(1978) Human Rights and American Foreign Policy. ISBN 978-0-85124-201-9 
(1979) Language and Responsibility. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-85527-535-8 
(1979) The Political Economy of Human Rights, Volume I: The Washington Connection and Third World Fascism (with Edward S. Herman) ISBN 0-85124-248-0 ISBN 0-89608-090-0 
(1979) The Political Economy of Human Rights, Volume II: After the Cataclysm: Postwar Indochina and the Reconstruction of Imperial Ideology (with Edward Herman) ISBN 0-85124-272-3 ISBN 978-0896081000 
(1982, 2003) Radical Priorities. Montréal: Black Rose, ISBN 0-919619-50-3; Stirling, Scotland: AK Press. Otero, C.P. 
(1982) Superpowers in Collision: The Cold War Now (with Jonathan Steele and John Gittings). ISBN 978-0-14-022432-0 
(1982) Towards a New Cold War: Essays on the Current Crisis and How We Got There. New York: Pantheon. ISBN 978-0-394-51873-2 
(1983, 1999) The Fateful Triangle: The United States, Israel, and the Palestinians. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-601-2, ISBN 978-0-89608-187-1 
(1985) Turning the Tide : U.S. intervention in Central America and the Struggle for Peace. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-266-3 
(1986) Pirates and Emperors: International Terrorism and the Real World. New York: Claremont Research and Publications. ISBN 0-685-17754-8 
(1986) The Race to Destruction: Its Rational Basis. ISBN 978-0-85124-517-1 
(1987) The Chomsky Reader. Peck, James (ed.). ISBN 0-394-75173-6 ISBN 978-0394751733 
(1987) On Power and Ideology: Managua Lectures. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-289-2 
(1987) Turning the Tide: the U.S. and Latin America. ISBN 978-0-89608-267-0 
(1988) The Culture of Terrorism. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-334-9 
(1988) Language and Politics. Montréal: Black Rose. ISBN 978-0-921689-34-8 
(1988, 2002) Manufacturing Consent: The Political Economy of the Mass Media. New York: Pantheon.(with Edward Herman) ISBN 0-375-71449-9. 
(1989) Necessary Illusions. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-366-0 
(1991) Terrorizing the Neighborhood: American Foreign Policy in the Post-Cold War Era. Stirling, Scotland: AK Press. ISBN 978-0-9627091-2-8 
(1992) What Uncle Sam Really Wants. Berkeley: Odonian Press. ISBN 1-878825-01-1. 
(1992) Chronicles of Dissent. Monroe, ME: Common Courage Press. ISBN 0-921586-24-8. 
(1992) Deterring Democracy. New York: Hill and Wang. ISBN 0-374-52349-5. 
(1993) Letters from Lexington: Reflections on Propaganda. Monroe, ME: Common Courage Press. 
(1993, 2003) The Prosperous Few and the Restless Many. Berkeley: Odonian Press. * 2003 edition by Pluto Press. ISBN 1-878825-03-8. 
(1993) Rethinking Camelot: JFK, the Vietnam War, and U.S. Political Culture. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-458-2. 
(1993) World Order and Its Rules: Variations on Some Themes. West Belfast Economic for Mentation. ISBN 978-0-9521888-2-7 
(1993) Year 501: The Conquest Continues. Boston: South End Press. ISBN 1-895431-62-X, ISBN 1-895431-63-8. 
(1994) Keeping the Rabble in Line: Interviews with David Barsamian. Monroe, ME: Common Courage Press. ISBN 1-56751-032-9. 
(1994) Secrets, Lies, and Democracy. Berkley: Odonian Press. ISBN 1-878825-04-6. 
(1994) World Orders, Old and New. New York: Columbia University Press. 
(1996) Class Warfare: Interviews with David Barsamian. Monroe, ME: Common Courage Press. ISBN 1-56751-092-2. 
(1996,1997) Powers and Prospects: Reflections on Human Nature and the Social Order, Boston: South End Press, ISBN 0-89608-535-X /Perspectives on Power: Reflections on Human Nature and the Social Order, Montréal: Black Rose Press, ISBN 1-55164-048-1. 
(1997) Class Warfare: Interviewed by David Barsamian. Vancouver: New Star Books. (collects the Common Courage books, "Keeping the Rabble in Line" and "Class Warfare") 
(1997) The Cold War and the University. Co-authored with Ira Katznelson, Richard Lewontin, David Montgomery, Laura Nader, Richard Ohmann, Ray Siever, Immanuel Wallerstein, Howard Zinn. ISBN 1-56584-005-4. 
(1997, 2002). Media Control: The Spectacular Achievements of Propaganda. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 1-58322-536-6. ISBN 1-58322-536-6. 
(1998) The Common Good. 
(1999) The Umbrella of US Power: The Universal Declaration of Human Rights and the Contradictions of US Policy. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 978-1-888363-85-2 
(1999) Latin America: From Colonization to Globalization. Ocean Press. ASIN B000LCC67M 
(1999) Acts of Aggression: Policing "Rogue" States (with Edward Said) 
(1999) The New Military Humanism: Lessons from Kosovo. Common Courage Press 
(1999) Profit over People: Neoliberalism and Global Order. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 978-1-888363-82-1 
(2000) Chomsky on Mis-Education (edited by Donaldo Macedo). Rowman & Littlefield. ISBN 978-0-7425-0129-4 
(2000) A New Generation Draws the Line: Kosovo, East Timor and the Standards of the West. Verso Books. ISBN 1-85984-789-7 
(2000) Rogue States: The Rule of Force in World Affairs. Cambridge: South End Press. 
(2001) Propaganda and the Public Mind. South End Press. ISBN 978-0-89608-634-0 
(2001) 9-11. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 1-58322-489-0 
(2002, 2003). Understanding Power: The Indispensable Chomsky. Mitchell, Peter and John Schoeffel (ed.). Vintage. ISBN 0-09-946606-6.[2] 
(2002) Chomsky on Democracy and Education (edited by C.P. Otero). Routledge. ISBN 978-0-415-92632-4 
(2002) Pirates and Emperors, Old and New: International Terrorism and the Real World. Pluto Press. ISBN 0-7453-1980-7 
(2003) Power and Terror: Post-9/11 Talks and Interviews. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 978-1-58322-590-5. 
(2003) Middle East Illusions: Including Peace in the Middle East? Reflections on Justice and Nationhood. Rowman & Littlefield Publishers. ISBN 0-7425-2977-0 
(2003) Hegemony or Survival: America's Quest for Global Dominance. Metropolitan Books. (Part of the American Empire Project). 
(2003) Objectivity and Liberal Scholarship. The New Press. ISBN 978-1-56584-858-0. 
(2003) "Deep Concerns" (Znet article) 
(2004) Getting Haiti Right This Time: The U.S. and the Coup (with Amy Goodman and Paul Farmer). Common Courage Press. ISBN 1-56751-318-2 
(2005) Chomsky on Anarchism (ed Barry Pateman). AK Press. ISBN 1-904859-20-8 
(2005) Government in the Future. Seven Stories Press. ISBN 1-58322-685-0. Government in the future. Seven Stories Press. 2005. ISBN 1-58322-685-0.  Text of the lecture given at the Poetry Center, New York, February 16, 1970. 
(2005) Imperial Ambitions: Conversations on the Post-9/11 World. Metropolitan Books. (Part of the American Empire Project). ISBN 0-8050-7967-X 
(2005) A Hated Political Enemy: Allen Bell interviews Noam Chomsky (with Allen Bell). Victoria, BC: Flask. ISBN 978-0-9736853-0-5 
(2006) Failed States: The Abuse of Power and the Assault on Democracy. Metropolitan Books. ISBN 0-8050-7912-2. ISBN 0-241-14323-3 
(2006) Perilous Power. The Middle East and US Foreign Policy. Dialogues on Terror, Democracy, War, and Justice (with Gilbert Achcar) ISBN 1-59451-312-0 
(2007) Interventions. City Lights. ISBN 0-87286-483-9. ISBN 978-0-87286-483-2 
(2007) What We Say Goes: Conversations on US Power in a Changing World. ISBN 0-8050-8671-4 
(2007) Inside Lebanon: Journey to A Shattered Land with Noam and Carol Chomsky (with A. J. Kfoury, et al.). New York: Monthly Review Press. ISBN 978-1-58367-153-5 
(2008) The Essential Chomsky. Vintage. ISBN 978-1-59558-189-1 
(2010) Hopes and Prospects. Haymarket Books. ISBN 978-1-931859-96-7 
(2010) New World of Indigenous Resistance. City Lights Publishers. ISBN 978-0-87286-533-4 
(2010) Making the Future: The Unipolar Imperial Moment. City Lights Publishers. ISBN 978-0-87286-537-2 
(2010) Gaza in Crisis: Reflections on Israel's War Against the Palestinians (with Ilan Pappé). Hamish Hamilton. ISBN 978-0-241-14506-7 
(2011) 9-11: Was There An Alternative? Seven Stories Press. ISBN 978-1-60980-343-8 
(2012) Making the Future: Occupations, Interventions, Empire and Resistance. City Lights Publishers. ISBN 978-0-87286-537-2 
(2012) Occupy (Occupied Media Pamphlet Series). New-York, Zuccotti Park Press. ISBN 978-1-88451-901-7 "

Noam Chomsky bibliography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Infohound (Jul 10, 2013)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> According to the Houston Post, and/or Houston Chronicle, after Ruby had finally seized the opportunity to kill Oswald at 11:21 AM on Sunday morning, the 24th, shortly after, he blurted out that he and others were going to be "the cause of the death of 25 million Jews,"  meaning ...if the investigators could figure it out. (from "The Journal of History")
> 
> Can anyone imagine if this were common knowledge?


=================
After Ruby shot Oswald he exclaimed that he was going to be the cause of the death of 25 million Jews. This was reported in the press like the Houston Chronicle, but spiked almost immediately. Later his lawyers tried to use his incriminating statement as an insanity defense. The AP wire follows:


Finally:  Ruby was telling them, but they never figured it out in 50 years. Now Israel has hundreds of Pu239 bombs created at Dimona ....thanks to Ruby killing Oswald.
*
No Copy and Pasting until you reach 15 Posts. After that Each copy and paste needs to be linked to it's source.*


----------



## Infohound (Jul 10, 2013)

MrAlwaysRight said:


> In Leah Shamir's autobiography, she said her husband, the little Gargoyle, was in Dallas at the time of the JFK murder.
> 
> He was one of "the Israeli reporters" with Jack Rubenstein at the Dallas jail the night before JFK was "eliminated".


=========

The timeline above is incorrect. That was Friday night *AFTER* JFK was assassinated. The reporter in Dallas for the Houston Post, Hudkins, wrote an affidavit on it. It's in the Dallas Archives. Hudkins knew Ruby.  
He (Hudkins) stated that he was in the Police Station on Friday evening of November 22 and observed Tom Howard, now representing Ruby, and his law partner Colley Sullivan and Attorney Bennie Henderson on the third floor of the Police Station near the office of Captain Fritz where Oswald was being interviewed. He stated that at approximately 11:00 Oswald was taken from Captain Frits' Office to a police assembly room for a show-up and near the show-up room he saw Jack Ruby. He asked Ruby what he was doing there and as he recalls Ruby replied he was either writing for a Jewish paper or interpreting for someone who was writing for a Jewish paper. He advised that to the best of his knowledge Ruby had some sort of an identification card issued by Glenn Bird, now County Clerk who was formerly a Justice of the Peace. The card, as he recalls, read, "The Bearer is an Honorary Deputy of the Justice of the Peace." 
==============


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 11, 2013)

Infohound said:


> MrAlwaysRight said:
> 
> 
> > In Leah Shamir's autobiography, she said her husband, the little Gargoyle, was in Dallas at the time of the JFK murder.
> ...


Aww, we have Jack Ruby again.  This one hasn;t been dug up in a while.  Meanwhile, there are Italians who will tell you that it was a Mafia hit because JFK's father promised the Mob that Robert Kennedy wouldn't go after them when he was appointed Attorney General so that the Mob would help his son get elected President.  This story sounds more feasible to me than dragging in the Jews and Israel because we all know how vigorously Robert Kennedy went after the Mob.  Gee, maybe Infohound is really Vinnie (the Chin) Gigante in disguise.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2013)

There is a side to Israel that many posters wish to remain hidden and that's the founding of Israel was started by terrorism.
This is historical fact; not an opinion.

Irgun, the Stern Gang and other groups carried out many terrorist attacks before they were taken into the official Israeli forces of the time.
No arrest for their many murders, no trial and no punishment, just honoured as heroes.

Jew Watch - Jewish Terrorists - Timeline of Zionist Terror

The pro Zionist lot always bleat on about terrorism but never mention their own, terrible past.
The Israeli government complains about terrorists but 'forgets' that's how Israel came to be.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2013)

Indofred said:


> There is a side to Israel that many posters wish to remain hidden and that's the founding of Israel was started by terrorism.
> This is historical fact; not an opinion.
> 
> Irgun, the Stern Gang and other groups carried out many terrorist attacks before they were taken into the official Israeli forces of the time.
> ...


Nah, Joshua founded Israel on orders and was instructed to rid the land of parasites and critters. Read all about it in the #1 bestseller, the Old Testament. True story.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > There is a side to Israel that many posters wish to remain hidden and that's the founding of Israel was started by terrorism.
> ...



Is that the best attempt at a deflection you can manage?
Go on - condemn the terrorist attacks that Jewish terrorists carried out in order to create the state of Israel.

I challenge you to refuse and admit you're a supporter of terrorism.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Hossfly hereby condems any acts of terrorism by either side against civilians, past or present.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2013)

Fred, can you find a site with similar 'information' about "Zionist terrorism" which doesn't ALSO say that Jews are the literal descendants of the Christian Devil, invented AIDS, and countless other lies which are all over that site?

You DO realize, don't you, that that site is too vile even for 'Stormwatch' to tolerate.  I can't give any credence to anything coming off of there.

If you seriously desire a discussion, Fred - you need to find 'sources' which are not such very blatant and extreme hate speech.  Unless, of course, you want to be regarded as one who is either too dense or too pickled in Jew-hatred to be bothered to address?


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2013)

Jew Watch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These links should explain what I was trying to convey about biased sources, etc.   One might also check out the 'Religious Tolerance' website:  that's a group in Toronto.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Fred, can you find a site with similar 'information' about "Zionist terrorism" which doesn't ALSO say that Jews are the literal descendants of the Christian Devil, invented AIDS, and countless other lies which are all over that site?
> 
> You DO realize, don't you, that that site is too vile even for 'Stormwatch' to tolerate.  I can't give any credence to anything coming off of there.
> 
> If you seriously desire a discussion, Fred - you need to find 'sources' which are not such very blatant and extreme hate speech.  Unless, of course, you want to be regarded as one who is either too dense or too pickled in Jew-hatred to be bothered to address?



The site is a nasty piece of work but the claims are historical facts, at least as far as the chronology is concerned.

Bunche Report on Zionist Terrorism in the Near East

There are plenty of other sources on line that detail Zionists groups and their terrorist activities.

S/1018 of 28 September 1948

You can't dismiss the facts regarding extremist zionists mass murder because you don't like the site they happen to be on. At least you can't when they're so well documented in so many other places.

LOOKING BACK 60 YEARS, Timeline of Zionist Terror From A UN Committee - 1st October 1948 + Other Articles From Harrell Rhome | Love for Life


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2013)

Fred, I was not disputing the report itself.  I was trying to get you to look at how the context of the site undercuts the validity of the report, that was all.

Incidentally, your third 'source' is a blog and also includes hate speech.  (It's also not in very good English - but then my Norwegian is lousy, LOL!)

YES, there were some individuals and groups within the movement for a Jewish State who did engage in terror, and yes that should be condemned. - and yes* I condemn terrorism against non-combatants.*

But simply because some of those people became part of the government later on, isn't reason enough to claim that 'terrorism is a Zionist ideal' or any such thing.  And yes, certain individuals around here have tried to make such claims.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2013)

Indofred said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Fred, can you find a site with similar 'information' about "Zionist terrorism" which doesn't ALSO say that Jews are the literal descendants of the Christian Devil, invented AIDS, and countless other lies which are all over that site?
> ...


A question, Freddie.  Since there are different forums on the USMessageBoard, how come you never avail yourself of them to tell us that your Muslim brethren have murdered millions and millions of people?  Is it only the Jews and Israel that you feel you have to post about when your own brethren are still busy murdering innocent people in the Middle East, Southeast Asia and Africa.  It almost seems a given that a Muslim or a convert to Islam must never discuss what his fellow Muslims have done and are still doing when it comes to their own terrorism which has gone on since Islam was invented, but they seem to get the word to constantly blame Israel for something or others.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 13, 2013)

So many people post threads about Muslim terrorism so I simply try to show the forum, some Muslims are terrorists as are some Jews, some Christians and so on.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2013)

Indofred said:


> So many people post threads about Muslim terrorism so I simply try to show the forum, some Muslims are terrorists as are some Jews, some Christians and so on.


However, what group is it who is mainly running around to different locations murdering innocent people (whether these people are Christians, Hindus, Buddhists and even Muslims of different sects)?  You as a Muslim can drag up all the different groups you want to as having terrorists, but the fact remains that we know who are the terrorists in this world today.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > So many people post threads about Muslim terrorism so I simply try to show the forum, some Muslims are terrorists as are some Jews, some Christians and so on.
> ...



I do and I condemn all terrorist attacks but you also have to look at the background of many of these things.

I discount all attacks against invading foreign forces. These are not terrorist attacks but an attempt to get rid of invaders.  If invading American soldiers are killed by an IED in Afghanistan - why should anyone be shocked?

I condemn all acts against civilians in Israel but I have no problem with anyone killing IDF soldiers as they're soldiers of an invading force - thus legitimate targets.

Thailand has a problem in the south but that Muslim area was gifted to Thailand against the wishes of its people. I strongly disagree with their tactics but I know why they do it.
Same goes for the Philippines. Manila tried to remove the Muslim population from the previously peaceful south so caused resentment and conflict.
Again, I disagree with the way things are done but I can understand why as the American backed, Christian government tried to wipe out Islam.

Any and all attacks against US forces are acceptable as no war is restricted to the front lines and America has attacked many countries. Add to that, attacking enemy supply lines is an accepted tactic and America supplies Israel.
That, in my opinion, does not justify attacks on civilians, even when American and Israeli forces do it.

Now we come to crackpot extremists who attack markets and mosques.
That lot are nothing short of idiots. There is a small percentage of Muslims who think they'll sit with the almighty if they bomb a market place but they're idiots.
Suicide and murder are both major sins so the bomber of pretty well fucked.
Then consider the reasons behind the bombings. 
Most are designed to destabilise a government so the greedy, power mad bastards can take over and roll in cash and power.

Other groups, the FPI in Indonesia comes to mind, are less extremist Muslims guided by the Prophet; more greedy bastards aiming to make a profit.
You have look closely at what they do or, more to the point, what they don't do.
They don't attack anyone who pays protection money but do defend people who pay their rentamob to turn up.
The same goes for the Taliban - Asia's biggest drug cartel. 

When you talk about Muslim terrorists - you really have to see what drives them.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 13, 2013)

As a note, the vast majority of terrorism in the UK was by the American funded IRA.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2013)

Indofred said:


> As a note, the vast majority of terrorism in the UK was by the American funded IRA.


As a note, Freddie,  many of these Muslims terrorists are incited by their clerics.  And let us also note that there are Muslim countries who supply these terrorists with money.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


You can blabber on and on, Freddie, but the actual fact is that there are plenty of Muslims who are killing in the name of their religion, and it seems that they don't need any excuse to do so.   It's great that there are Muslims who are honest and write Letters to the Editors that the viewers if they were following these on-line news sources like Dawn.com could read.  They don't try to make excuses like Freddie does.  Yessiree, we have to consider the reasons behind Freddie's newly adopted brethren when they bomb innocent people.  Now go back to the "Jew Watch" site, Freddie, to see if you can find anything else that you feel you can use.  As an aside, years ago some university made a study of the hate sites, and "Jew Watch" was number one on their list of hate sites.  It really is not surprising that someone like Freddie would know about this site.  I am sure he knows plenty of the hate sites on that list  which he goes through like a dog looking for a bone.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jul 14, 2013)

Indofred said:


> As a note, the vast majority of terrorism in the UK was by the American funded IRA.



go fook yourself. you know shite.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 14, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > As a note, the vast majority of terrorism in the UK was by the American funded IRA.
> ...



No condemnation of mass murder by the American funded IRA?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2013)

Indofred said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


I agree with Seal here.  Why did Freddie even start this thread about Jack Ruby (which is actually some conspiracy shtick) when in more recent times it seems that one of the most successful terrorists was one of his newly-adopted brethren -- the President of Sudan -- who is responsible for the death of 2,000,000 plus Christians.  And Christians and others are still being murdered there.  I guess Freddie, as a Muslim, doesn't care about the genocide of the Christians in the Sudan.  Say, didn't the President of Sudan just recently say there will be no Christians (and certain tribes of Black Sudanese) left in the Sudan.  I bet you that Freddie doesn't realize the hundreds of thousands of refugees there are these days who left the Sudan.  By the way, I would suggest that Freedie stop thinking about what IRA and concentrate on what his fellow Muslims are doing -- raising money for the terrorists.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 14, 2013)

There are Muslim terrorists but America has killed far more civilians than any other terrorist country in the world.
You carpet bombed Vietnam, Korea, Cambodia and several others, using chemical weapons in many cases.
America has run secret bombing campaigns in several other countries (Although they don't remain secret for long) including Pakistan and Indonesia.

Perhaps you should reflect on America's crimes first; they're far worse than anything you've mentioned so far.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Indofred said:


> There are Muslim terrorists but America has killed far more civilians than any other terrorist country in the world.
> You carpet bombed Vietnam, Korea, Cambodia and several others, using chemical weapons in many cases.
> America has run secret bombing campaigns in several other countries (Although they don't remain secret for long) including Pakistan and Indonesia.
> 
> Perhaps you should reflect on America's crimes first; they're far worse than anything you've mentioned so far.



How many did America kill in Cambodia?

How many did the Khmer Rouge kill?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > There are Muslim terrorists but America has killed far more civilians than any other terrorist country in the world.
> ...


Don't worry, Todd.  This is the usual shtick you get from Muslims and their fellow travelers while they forget that the followers of Islam have murdered millions and millions of innocent people since Islam was invented.   No doubt he would call the Pakistani Army just a bunch of terrorists when they murdered 3,000,000 (mainly Hindus) in Bangladesh.  You have to give him an A for his effort for trying to be a good Muslim and not accepting the blame for his fellow Muslims killing so many others, although it was amusing to see him bringing up such a ridiculous thread that had to drag up Jack Ruby from evidently some conspiracy site.  We will just have to sit back and wait for him to drag up the next ridiculous thing from a conspiracy site.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Don't forget the Greatest Purveyor of Violence on this planet and the millions of innocent civilians its murdered on the opposite side of the planet from its Homeland.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're right, Communism killed innocents everywhere.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*When did Communists carpet bomb Chicago?*

"Operation Menu was the codename of a covert United States Strategic Air Command (SAC) bombing campaign conducted in eastern Cambodia and Laos from 18 March 1969 until 26 May 1970, during the Vietnam War..."

"An official United States Air Force record of US bombing activity over Indochina from 1964 to 1973 was declassified by US president Bill Clinton in 2000. 

"The report gives details of the extent of the bombing of Cambodia, as well as of Laos and Vietnam. 

"According to the data, the Air Force began bombing the rural regions of Cambodia along its South Vietnam border in 1965 under the Johnson administration. This was four years earlier than previously believed. 

"The Menu bombings were an escalation of these air attacks. 

"Nixon authorized the use of long-range B-52 bombers to carpet bomb the region."


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Why are you still living here, Georgie Boy, when it is so obvious that you hate this country?  All the viewers have seen what you constantly post ad nauseam about this country that you hate so.  I am willing to bet that most of the viewers think that it was asinine  of Georgie Boy to even bring up Jack Ruby.  However, there are those who like to go to the NeoNazi/WhiteSupremacists/Islamofascist hate sites or the conspiracy  sites to dig up these things.  I wonder if Georgie Boy can give us a logical explanation of why he felt that it was important to drag up Jack Ruby.  I think most of the viewers are smart enough to realize that Georgie Boy really doesn't care one way or the other about the innocent people who have been killed.  It just makes him feel good about bringing up America to try and show how bad, bad, bad America is while he sits back and reaps the benefits of living here.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Evidently Georgie Boy overlooks all the murders that were committed by Communists and finds it more apropos, as a U.S. citizen, to keep on blaming his country for something or other.  Maybe he think Mao and Stalin were the good guys and nobody was ever murdered under Communist regimes.  By the way, I am still wondering why Georgie Boy even felt it was important to drag up Jack Ruby as he did.   Maybe one of his favorite conspirancy sites lists Ruby as the most successful terrorist of the 20th century.  Now I think we all realize that if Jack Ruby hadn't been Jewish, there would have been no thread started about him at all by Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I wonder if Hossie even remembers the subject of this thread?

"Yitzhak Shamir died two weeks ago and was buried in the cemetery of the 'Great of the Nation' in Jerusalem. He was 97 years old and had been vegetating for years in a state of dementia. Most Israelis did not know that he was still alive.

When I described him on TV as 'the most successful terrorist of the 20th century', the interviewer raised his eyebrows. But it was an accurate description."

Would your eyebrows have raised?
Why or why not?
Why do you hate free speech?
Did you swallow a little too much Agent Orange while terrorizing the Vietnamese?

The Most Successful Terrorist of the 20th Century? » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


The President of Sudan is still ruling and he is responsible for the death of millions, and he is still ordering his Army to kill -- Christians and Blacks of different tribes.  Georgie Boy doesn't care about this because the Jews are not involved.  It looks like Georgie Boy's needle is stuck on Vietnam and since that time, there have been many people murdered by people Georgie Boy has no problem with.  Did you smoke too much weed when you were young with the homeboys, Georgie Boy, and talk about how the Jews were responsible for your circumstances?  And, Georgie Boy, most of your sites I don't even waste my time reading because those sites are just like you -- blame everything on the Jews, Israel or the U.S.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The Communists didn't need to carpet bomb Chicago to kill 65 million in China, 20 million in the Soviet Union and 2 million in Cambodia.

How many did the US kill in Cambodia?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*More than Stalin, Hitler, and Mao combined.*

"The U.S. and its allies killed as many as 5 million Southeast Asian citizens during the active war years. 

"The numbers of dead in Laos and Cambodia remain uncounted, but as of 1971, a congressional Research Service report prepared for the U.S. Senate Foreign Relations Committee indicated that over one million Laotians had been killed, wounded, or turned into refugees, *with the figure for Cambodia estimated two million.* 

"More than a half million 'secret' US bombing missions over Laos, begun in late 1964, devastated populations of ancient cultures there. Estimates indicate that around 230,000 tons of bombs were dropped over northern Laos in 1968 and 1969 alone. 

"Increasing numbers of U.S. military personnel were added to the ground forces in Laos during 1961, preparing for major military operations to come.

"The 'secret' bombing of Cambodia began in March 1969, and an outright land invasion of Cambodia was conducted from late April 1970 through the end of June, causing thousand of casualties. 

"These raging U.S. covert wars did not cease until August 14, 1973, by which time countless additional casualties were inflicted. 

"When the bombing in Cambodia finally ceased, the U.S. Air Force had officially recorded the use of nearly 260,000 tons of bombs there. The total tonnage of bombs dropped in Laos over eight and a half years exceeded two million."

Any thought$ on what the profit margin might have been for that many bomb$?

CRG -- Getting used to the idea of double standards: The underlying maxim is "we will punish the crimes of our enemies and reward the crimes of our friends"


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Is Center for Global Research related to WingNut Daily? I thought so.


Globalresearch.ca - RationalWiki


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 25, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*What does "rationalwiki" have to say about the following content?*

"The unilateral U.S. military intervention in Vietnam began in 1954, immediately following the humiliating French defeat in early May 1954. 

"The July 21, 1954 Geneva Agreement concluded the French war against the Vietnamese and promised them a unifying election, mandated for July 1956. 

"The U.S. government knew that fair elections would, in effect, ensure a genuine democratic victory for revered Communist leader Ho Chi Minh. 

"This was unacceptable. 

"In June 1954, prior to the signing of the historic Geneva agreement, the U.S. began CIA-directed internal sabotage operations against the Vietnamese while setting up the puppet Ngo Dinh Diem (brought to Vietnam from the U.S.) as 'our' political leader. 

"No electrons were ever held. 

"This set the stage for yet another war for Vietnamese independence -- this time against U.S. forces and their South Vietnamese puppets."

CRG -- Getting used to the idea of double standards: The underlying maxim is "we will punish the crimes of our enemies and reward the crimes of our friends"


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 25, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/302730-7-u-n-peacekeepers-killed-in-sudan-attack.html


----------

